# MPs Vote Yes To Airstrikes Against Islamic State



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

MPs have overwhelmingly backed airstrikes against Islamic State (IS) fighters in Iraq - meaning RAF bombing raids could take place in hours...apparently

about time something like this happend IMO !

http://news.sky.com/story/1342811/mps-vote-yes-to-airstrikes-against-islamic-state

thoughts?


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'd prefer it if we stayed out of it, Isis do suck and all but the yanks can handle it fine were skint we shouldn't be spending tax money on missiles and jets when there's people starving and homeless still at home.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

I think recent history has proven beyond any doubt that if you bomb the sh1t out of a country and leave it with nothing, it creates a vacuum in which hate and resentment are easily exploited by religious nut jobs.

If the western world isn't prepared to invest heavily in the security, development and infrastructure of these countries over a period of decades instead of just helping itself to their oil and leaving, the whole thing is doomed form the start.

Whilst Iraq is in a sh it state at the moment, *we created it*. ISIS make Saddam seem like a fair and level headed leader.

I think it's both laughable and disgusting that we only 'help' oil rich nations in their domestic conflicts.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Air strikes strikes me (punlol) as a bit like urinating on a house fire from 30,000 feet.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Let the americans police the world, our taxes would be better spent on home soil.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

About time we do something. Sick of them assholes, giving muslims a very bad name.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

PD89 said:


> I'd prefer it if we stayed out of it, Isis do suck and all but the yanks can handle it fine were skint we shouldn't be spending tax money on missiles and jets when there's people starving and homeless still at home.


Don't get fixed up mate the uk will profit MILLIONS going to Iraq just like they did last time. Isis are just a convenient reason to go back, they were always going to go back.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

naturalun said:


> About time we do something. Sick of them assholes, giving muslims a very bad name.


They only rose up because we took out their infrastructure last time, and they only kept cutting off westerners heads because America kept bombing them. So here we are yet again more innocent people will be killed in the name of religion and resources and then when we pull out we will let another extremist group rise up until we have good enough reason to go in again and make more money. It's a beautiful system and 99% of the public are too stupid to even see it.

Yay go war!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Could it be that because I.S got their hands on some oil fields and started selling the stuff on the black market, that they became bogie man numero uno? Of course cutting peoples heads off didn't do anything for their PR image, but I somehow doubt that we would be willing to get involved in this conflict if it was just about I.S being unsavoury characters.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> They only rose up because we took out their infrastructure last time, and they only kept cutting off westerners heads because America kept bombing them. So here we are yet again more innocent people will be killed in the name of religion and resources and then when we pull out we will let another extremist group rise up until we have good enough reason to go in again and make more money. It's a beautiful system and 99% of the public are too stupid to even see it.
> 
> Yay go war!


Pre-fukcing-cisely!

Destabilisation of the Middle East is something Western governments have actively encouraged for decades.

Our actions prove this time and time again. There's that famous quote - 'Insanity is to do the same thing over and over and expect different results.'

The West isn't insane...it knows exactly what it's doing!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

As long as the airstrikes kill thousands of innocent people, that's the main thing.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> As long as the airstrikes kill thousands of innocent people, that's the main thing.


They must actively want to hurt as many as possible.. why else would they choose air strikes over going in on the ground and being able to see your ****ing target?!?!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> They must actively want to hurt as many as possible.. why else would they choose air strikes over going in on the ground and being able to see your ****ing target?!?!


Same sh1t different day.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

It doesnt end until a nuke gets detonated a mile high.

Then what ??? :surrender:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Has everyone forgot how we dealt with nazis? Don't seem to have a massive issue with white supremacy Arian race since about 1945...


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

pea head said:


> It doesnt end until a nuke gets detonated a mile high.
> 
> Then what ??? :surrender:


Koran says not to feel sorry for non Muslims apparently, so I have no sympathy for them. Be that radicalists or everyday religious types.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

It is the responsibility of the strong to protect the weak from the aggression of tyranny - UN charter


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

To little to late in my opinion.

They only have there own agenda, makes no difference if your male,female,young or old, they kill everyone, there barbarity is centuries old and has no place in today's age. Even now on the news, it's believed that the UK,s involvement now will only harm, the British hostage, but nothing's said about David Haines Death, this act was already executed last week.

Forget about the past and the what ifs, if the now is not dealt with , your children's children will pay the price.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I said this to everyone, as soon as scotland rejects independence parliament will be called for another war in iraq, which will start with air strikes and more stories will come out and parliament will be recalled to put uk boots on the ground.

First we tried to bomb assad and get him out of power by supplying arms and money to fighters, now that has bred a group called ISIS, now were teaming up with assad again who himself has killed nearly 200,000 people. 200,000 FCUKING PEOPLE.

We have the power, the intelligence and technology to kill these guys but why dont we? Contradictory to the above, but I believe ISIS is a part fictional group and is used as to meet certain countries agendas.

However back on point, as someone said. Us attacking them will only continue to breed more hatred.

Before the iraq/afghanistan war we never had terrorist threats or alleged terrorists threats as I would put it, but since fighting wars that are not ours we are under threat and small groups make it their life aim to get pay back and revenge on the west and this is bred through villages, towns, cities and generations.


----------



## ScouseDrago (May 19, 2014)

Lets be honest, the US and UK were always going to find a way to go back. Just like 9/11 was the kick start they needed to go there in the first place. History is filled with false flag attacks and this is no exception.

War is a money making machine for those at the top.

Cant agree more with the views on bombing them will only breed more hatred towards the west.


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

If the west hasnt funded the fsa and armed the rebels figthing assad the mess might not of been as bad. O well another war means more money for me so im all for it


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Someone give me a couple M16's and a chainsaw and I'll happily put my own boots on the ground. Totally srs

sICkc


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

There disgusting and apparently in the name of religion. A religion thats barbaric and uncivilised. Its wrong innocent people will be killed but IS needs to be destroyed man, woman or child imo.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> There disgusting and apparently in the name of religion. A religion thats barbaric and uncivilised. Its wrong innocent people will be killed but IS needs to be destroyed man, woman or child imo.


the coalition governments are every bit if not more barbaric than ISIS etc...how many dictatorships, terrorist groups have been funded / aided by the AMerican and British governments...the civilian death tollin Iraq etc.....so few thousand where killed in 9/11, we'll go over and kill over a million of them, and **** up the country for decades....Coalition government are terrorists


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

barsnack said:


> the coalition governments are every bit if not more barbaric than ISIS etc...how many dictatorships, terrorist groups have been funded / aided by the AMerican and British governments...the civilian death tollin Iraq etc.....so few thousand where killed in 9/11, we'll go over and kill over a million of them, and **** up the country for decades....Coalition government are terrorists


I said the religion is disgusting and so are the people who follow it!

Yep you got it. Maybe the stupid cvnts will learn not to fk with America. Ive got no sympathy for any of them tbh. They deserve what they get imo. X


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

I thought the thread said My Protein Vote Yes lol


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

DappaDonDave said:


> Has everyone forgot how we dealt with nazis? Don't seem to have a massive issue with white supremacy Arian race since about 1945...


No, apparently a lot of the posters on here, these days would of just left Hitler to conquer the world if he declared war by the looks of things, as that seems to be the PC thing to do.

So basically we should just leave ISIS alone, let them grow and hopefully soon they will get access to planes and begin to build nukes etc, I mean they only want world domination and are committing genocide in the process, so us going over there to try and stop that is a awfully bad idea... We should leave them to it and then lets just use conspiracy theory's as our reason for not going over there, even though we have the power to stop them..

Amazing logic.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I said the religion is disgusting and so are the people who follow it!
> 
> Yep you got it. Maybe the stupid cvnts will learn not to fk with America. Ive got no sympathy for any of them tbh. They deserve what they get imo. X


Please tell me more about how the religion is disgusting and it's followers.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

the muslims should be banding together and taking these ****s out themselves. its their religion they are sh!tting all over and misrepresenting apparently


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Launch the Polaris.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

About time imo, hope we don't end up having another war over there but don't see much of an issue sending a few planes over lol.

I don't understand people who think its all a conspiracy for money, they're chopping American/UK citizens heads off on worldwide tv, how much more of a reason do you need?

At what point would a politician get told about us only going to war for money? Is it when they become a MP or only reserved for the PM or just the cabinet? Are the army in on the secret too? What about bankers and celebrities? Is there any reason why we don't target richer muslim countries/cities? Qatar,Brunei,Dubai,Saudi arabia?

If I was planning a money making mission I doubt I'd repeatedly chose Iraq lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Six poxy old tornados wtf,maybe we should send in a few spitfires rafs a joke.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I said the religion is disgusting and so are the people who follow it!
> 
> That's a pretty broad statement to make!
> 
> Now if it was devil worshipping................


----------



## BigNiggaThor (Sep 2, 2014)

Bomb them back to the stone age


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

geeby112 said:


> Please tell me more about how the religion is disgusting and it's followers.


Halal!!!! Need i say anymore. Barbaric, uncivilised humans. Like the majority of religions they live in the dark ages.

People say Muslim is peaceful religion yeah right. You dont see people killing n blowing up sh1t in the name of any other religion

sex with underage girls. They treat their woman like cattle. Like i say disgusting!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Chrisallan said:


> everyone is entitled to their opinion n that is mine  x


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Yes,you are right,everybody is entitled to an opinion.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Chrisallan said:


> Until someone shows me good that comes from the religion then my opinion will remain.
> 
> I say you can tell alot from how they treat there animals, and halal in my eyes is friggin disgusting and cruel. Id like to do the same to them see how they like it. When it states in their holy book they can eat non halal meat as long as its blessed so why the need for the torture of the poor animal.
> 
> ...


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I said the religion is disgusting and so are the people who follow it!
> 
> Yep you got it. Maybe the stupid cvnts will learn not to fk with America. Ive got no sympathy for any of them tbh. They deserve what they get imo. X





Misspinky1983 said:


> Its wrong innocent people will be killed but IS needs to be destroyed man, woman or child imo.


So you tar a whole large group of people with the same brush just becase a small percentage of them are cnuts. So every man, woman and child must be irradicated then because they are muslims. WTF are you on? Hitler tried this with the jews, yeah real great job lets all go get them together and simply fcuk them all over at once. have you even read the Qur'an? Im not saying I have but if you want to judge something you at least should understand it.

This is what causes a issue!!

Within each culture, society, group, gang, there will always be a group of dickheads but if you look on a whole the majority are all good.

As for fcuking with America, do you understand why the americans are so intrested within the region? Oil and thats it when issues kick off in non oil producing countries they simply turn a blind eye as there is nothing in it for them.

If you look back through history it is repeated you cause Austerity and some cnut will take the hate multiply it and use it as a catalyst to cause a uprising, how do you think ww2 started.

As for the muslims being barbaric look at other religions and see more blood has been shed in the name of every religion than for any other reason.

Every one is entitled to their own opinion but at least go find out things for your self before jumping the gun and being brain washed.

Isis is a threat and yes it needs to be dealt with, but not every muslim is a member of isis.



> Judge not, that ye be not judged.
> 
> Matthew 7:1-3


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> As long as the airstrikes kill thousands of innocent people, that's the main thing.


What?


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Koran says not to feel sorry for non Muslims apparently, so I have no sympathy for them. Be that radicalists or everyday religious types.


Its the word apparantly that speaks loudly.its all assumptions between everyone against muslims. Its causes racial hatred that escalates


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

omle said:


> So you tar a whole large group of people with the same brush just becase a small percentage of them are cnuts. So every man, woman and child must be irradicated then because they are muslims. WTF are you on? Hitler tried this with the jews, yeah real great job lets all go get them together and simply fcuk them all over at once. have you even read the Qur'an? Im not saying I have but if you want to judge something you at least should understand it.
> 
> This is what causes a issue!!
> 
> ...


You worded this much more eloquently than what I said. I completely agree


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Everyone is entitled to an opinion but unfortunately yours is an uneducated one.

And the Quaran says respect other religions and the law of the lands you live on. Have you ever has a takeaway miss pinky? I doubt while stuffing your face you was thinking damn this barbaric religion

Isis has nothing to do with Islam, just a bunch of nutters preaching God knows what.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

I live and work in Saudi Arabia,so I know how it is here.

Everybody has opinions on the rights and wrongs of the Muslim religion and I am the same,but the students I teach are polite,respectful(well,to my face,anyway!!) and much better behaved than 20 year olds in Britain!

I might not understand or,for that matter,agree with some of the things that the Muslim religion requires of it's followers,but they are very family orientated,look out for each other and are respectful of each other.

They also just want an easy life and are worried by the prospect of in fighting,in the region.

You need to work or live in a Muslim country to see how it really is,not what you are forcefed by the western media propaganda machine.

I am not saying that there are no extremists here,because I am sure,like everywhere else in the world,there are,but do not tar all Muslims with the same brush.

Of course it is everybody's right to have an opinion,but to make out they are all extremists is the same as saying all catholic priests are paedophiles.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

omle said:


> So you tar a whole large group of people with the same brush just becase a small percentage of them are cnuts. So every man, woman and child must be irradicated then because they are muslims. WTF are you on? Hitler tried this with the jews, yeah real great job lets all go get them together and simply fcuk them all over at once. have you even read the Qur'an? Im not saying I have but if you want to judge something you at least should understand it.
> 
> This is what causes a issue!!
> 
> ...


WOW WOW FKING WOW wind your fking neck in, who the hell do uou think your talking to?

i never said muslims should be killed you tool i said i dont like the religion and the people that follow it!

Again read what i wrote i said majority of religions! !

You get the cvnt in every religion taking things to the extreme but from what i know about the muslim religion on a whole i dont like it and as k previously stated i have my opinion which I AM entitled to just like you are!

I haven't nor do i ever want to read it, ive read clipits from it but that's it n what i read was enough.

I like living my life how i want to, not by a book that was written 100s of years ago. Yes i agree when any holy book was written it was written by how things were then, its 2014 things change. What was good back then isnt good now!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

geeby112 said:


> Everyone is entitled to an opinion but unfortunately yours is an uneducated one.
> 
> And the Quaran says respect other religions and the law of the lands you live on. Have you ever has a takeaway miss pinky? I doubt while stuffing your face you was thinking damn this barbaric religion
> 
> Isis has nothing to do with Islam, just a bunch of nutters preaching God knows what.


Mate i used to work in food hygiene. I havent eaten a takeaway for over 10 year's. And for you info yes i do think of animals and i like to know that my food hasn't suffered for my purpose!!!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Its the word apparantly that speaks loudly.its all assumptions between everyone against muslims. Its causes racial hatred that escalates


I meant "apparently" because I've not read the scripture, and have no desire to, bible included. It was in reference to the quote from the recently arrested Islamic redical spokes"person" who said he felt no sympathy for the Brit who had been beheaded as he was a non Muslim and the Koran says don't feel sorry for non Muslims.

So...


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> I meant "apparently" because I've not read the scripture, and have no desire to, bible included. It was in reference to the quote from the recently arrested Islamic redical spokes"person" who said he felt no sympathy for the Brit who had been beheaded as he was a non Muslim and the Koran says don't feel sorry for non Muslims.
> 
> So...


Does it actually say that?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

geeby112 said:


> Everyone is entitled to an opinion but unfortunately yours is an uneducated one.
> 
> And the Quaran says respect other religions and the law of the lands you live on. Have you ever has a takeaway miss pinky? I doubt while stuffing your face you was thinking damn this barbaric religion
> 
> Isis has nothing to do with Islam, just a bunch of nutters preaching God knows what.


Because i dont agree or like something I'm uneducated. Go away mate!!

I agree there a crazy bunch of fool but in what name are they doing it in?


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Airstrikes will commence this evening, RAF have been given some targets to hit while the US is doing a border cleanup using Predator's armed with hellfire payloads and i heard from a mate there are gonna be some reapers in the air also tonight, so death from above will certainly be on the cards tonight.

The RAF targets are merely a slight of hand tactic, the real targets will be at the Syrian border which is what this is all about anyway, the US is gagging for them to retreat into Syria and or fire at them from Syria which gives them green light to engage.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

DaveCW said:


> Airstrikes will commence this evening, RAF have been given some targets to hit while the US is doing a border cleanup using Predator's armed with hellfire payloads and i heard from a mate there are gonna be some reapers in the air also tonight, so death from above will certainly be on the cards tonight.
> 
> The RAF targets are merely a slight of hand tactic, the real targets will be at the Syrian border which is what this is all about anyway, the US is gagging for them to retreat into Syria and or fire at them from Syria which gives them green light to engage.


"Heard from a mate"

Tell us about your MOD/RAF connects pls sir


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Off course it's an uneducated statement you said 

Next you'll be saying u got all the info from the media ??


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

geeby112 said:


> Off course it's an uneducated statement you said
> 
> Next you'll be saying u got all the info from the media ??


Such info is normally harvested from social media


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Does it actually say that?


Koran - radical extended edition

Think that one does...


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Koran - radical extended edition
> 
> Think that one does...


All im saying is there are extremists in every religion. But the koran im pretty sure isnt written to create racial hatred, its how it can be interpreted that can. If we havent read it then we cant say what it says. I have close family who are muslim and they are lovely people. We either need to be educated about it all or keep our opinions to ourselves


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> They must actively want to hurt as many as possible.. why else would they choose air strikes over going in on the ground and being able to see your ****ing target?!?!


Half the armys just been made redundant


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Natalie said:


> All im saying is there are extremists in every religion. But the koran im pretty sure isnt written to create racial hatred, its how it can be interpreted that can. If we havent read it then we cant say what it says. I have close family who are muslim and they are lovely people. We either need to be educated about it all or keep our opinions to ourselves


I'm sure hundreds, thousands maybe millions said exactly the same thing about the hitler youth and less crazy nazis all those years ago. Unfortunately the only way to deal with it is to iradicate it totally.

But being a religion it's different, as a species, we no longer need religion, it's only purpose now is to create divides and provide excuses to hurt others.

Other than that? We have enough infrastructure to deal with all the nicey nicey things religions provide to not have to believe in non existent greater beings or what some luny 2000+ years ago dreamt whilst off his tits on hallucinogenic substances or illness...

I hate religion.

I'm out...


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> WOW WOW FKING WOW wind your fking neck in, who the hell do uou think your talking to?
> 
> i never said muslims should be killed you tool i said i dont like the religion and the people that follow it!
> 
> ...





Misspinky1983 said:


> There disgusting and apparently in the name of religion. A religion thats barbaric and uncivilised. Its wrong innocent people will be killed but IS needs to be destroyed man, woman or child imo.


There is your idiotic statment. So children, women and man. must be destroyed, so i presume destroyed means not to be alive so infact killed.

You dont like every single person who is a muslim, so you are a bigot. Fine its your view your opion and your ideals but based on what, from what you have read in the media, form real life experiences with a vast diversity of different people form different regions and different age groups. Reading a "clipit" brings nothing without reading it as a whole, half of the message leaves questions either way and until the full story is known no judgement can be made.

As for who am i talking to, thats simple, somebody who sees half the picture and a quater of the story, and just like any other person who is racist the Wind your fking neck in is used as they simply can't or will not grasp that they should have the ability to listen and at least try to see both sides of the coin. I can see your point of view, it has some merits but its clear you can't see mine.

I do not condone any attaks or threats made by any group, culture, person or society, but this will continue to happen and that is just how life is, what is wrong is how the actions of such few are then labled across a greater group and inturn cause further issues by again a small minority.

Feck it lets blow the crap out of ireland as the ira caused us issues dont matter who we kill there all the same. while we are at it, napolean caused us issues so boom blow france to **** payback time. Bye bye germany you caused us pain. Americans stole our land boom feck them as well. Scotland tried to break up with us. blast em to ****. Australia is full of convicts nuke them as well.

If you cant trace your origin back to england you all need to be shot. Feck me we are all dead then.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> I'm sure hundreds, thousands maybe millions said exactly the same thing about the hitler youth and less crazy nazis all those years ago. Unfortunately the only way to deal with it is to iradicate it totally.
> 
> But being a religion it's different, as a species, we no longer need religion, it's only purpose now is to create divides and provide excuses to hurt others.
> 
> ...


Who are we to decide why people believe

People who lost a family member may find religion a comfort. I dont agree with your comment at all. Infrastructure has jack sh*t to do with beliefs


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I said the religion is disgusting and so are the people who follow it!
> 
> Yep you got it. Maybe the stupid cvnts *will learn not to fk with America*. Ive got no sympathy for any of them tbh. They deserve what they get imo. X


maybe the Americans should have learned after losing in Vitenam, to stop meddling where they don't belong....don't agree with saying their religion is 'disgusting', im pretty sure you know nothing about their religion except for the ****e some members on here post


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

omle said:


> There is your idiotic statment. So children, women and man. must be destroyed, so i presume destroyed means not to be alive so infact killed.
> 
> You dont like every single person who is a muslim, so you are a bigot. Fine its your view your opion and your ideals but based on what, from what you have read in the media, form real life experiences with a vast diversity of different people form different regions and different age groups. Reading a "clipit" brings nothing without reading it as a whole, half of the message leaves questions either way and until the full story is known no judgement can be made.
> 
> ...


can you blow up Dublin....full of ****ers:bounce:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Who are we to decide why people believe
> 
> People who lost a family member may find religion a comfort. I dont agree with your comment at all. Infrastructure has jack sh*t to do with beliefs


Exactly, some people believes there's a teapot in space...http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Russell's_Teapot

Religion is used to provide a distraction to the facts. Example of death, a Christian will say that someone has gone to heaven, I say, based on what I've seen and know to be true, someone died, got buried/cremated and ceased to exist! I told my son, who was 3 that his great grandad went to the moon to be looked after when he died of a brain tumour...does that mean it's true? No...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

omle said:


> There is your idiotic statment. So children, women and man. must be destroyed, so i presume destroyed means not to be alive so infact killed.
> 
> You dont like every single person who is a muslim, so you are a bigot. Fine its your view your opion and your ideals but based on what, from what you have read in the media, form real life experiences with a vast diversity of different people form different regions and different age groups. Reading a "clipit" brings nothing without reading it as a whole, half of the message leaves questions either way and until the full story is known no judgement can be made.
> 
> ...


i said the members of isis need getting rid of, no members of isis are innocent.

When sruff like this happens there is always innocent people involved

So what do you purpose they do huh? Youd have a different opinion if it was your dads head they cut off


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Exactly, some people believes there's a teapot in space...http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Russell's_Teapot
> 
> Religion is used to provide a distraction to the facts. Example of death, a Christian will say that someone has gone to heaven, I say, based on what I've seen and know to be true, someone died, got buried/cremated and ceased to exist! I told my son, who was 3 that his great grandad went to the moon to be looked after when he died of a brain tumour...does that mean it's true? No...


You still said it though. There is a place for religion. Religion is a choice and belief


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Natalie said:


> You still said it though. There is a place for religion. Religion is a choice and belief


It's strengths no longer outweigh its weaknesses. As you would know being a member of a bodybuilding forum, weakness should not be tolerated, so should be removed.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You dont see people killing n blowing up sh1t in the name of any other religion
> 
> sex with underage girls.!


You must enjoy living under that rock



Misspinky1983 said:


> When sruff like this happens there is always innocent people involved
> 
> So what do you purpose they do huh? Youd have a different opinion if it was your dads head they cut off


And what if it was your child innocently killed? You make it out like its clear cut


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> It's strengths no longer outweigh its weaknesses. As you would know being a member of a bodybuilding forum, weakness should not be tolerated, so should be removed.


Are you serious? Do you think your above others that hold onto a faith? Religion is not a weakness if it gives you emotional strength. You comments are judgemental and ignorant. I try not to judge others as I would not want to be judged for choices I make.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

omle said:


> There is your idiotic statment. So children, women and man. must be destroyed, so i presume destroyed means not to be alive so infact killed.
> 
> You dont like every single person who is a muslim, so you are a bigot. Fine its your view your opion and your ideals but based on what, from what you have read in the media, form real life experiences with a vast diversity of different people form different regions and different age groups. Reading a "clipit" brings nothing without reading it as a whole, half of the message leaves questions either way and until the full story is known no judgement can be made.
> 
> ...


haha people only use the word racist as they have nothing better to say.

If it makes me a bigot so be it but im not fking racist!!

All religions should be banned it caused unnecessary sh1t. If you wanna practise it in your own home fine.

So im an idiot cuz i don't agree with something. Fk off you ****!

Where did i say innocent people need to be destroyed? There are no innocent people in isis they are all there knowing exactly what they are doing?

What is your point cuz you haven't given one im just a racist bigot cuz i don't agree or like something!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> You must enjoy living under that rock
> 
> And what if it was your child innocently killed? You make it out like its clear cut


What do you purpose then dear, let them carry on till it comes to this country where they come into your home n rape your wife n kids. So come on then mr brains how can you deal with such cvnts like isia and not harm an innocent?


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

P



Misspinky1983 said:


> haha people only use the word racist as they have nothing better to say.
> 
> If it makes me a bigot so be it but im not fking racist!!
> 
> ...


No you are an idiot because you cant hold a debate without using foul and offensive language


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Are you serious? Do you think your above others that hold onto a faith? Religion is not a weakness if it gives you emotional strength. You comments are judgemental and ignorant. I try not to judge others as I would not want to be judged for choices I make.


I was referring to the hate, lies and death religion causes as a weakness a posed to the happy smiley people it creates as its its strength.

Well done you for being so non-judgmental. It's human nature though.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> You must enjoy living under that rock
> 
> And what if it was your child innocently killed? You make it out like its clear cut


Everything you read n see isnt BS like people like you are trying to say. So your telling me the stories you hear n read about muslim men having sex with kids is cr4p? Pull the other one

all the pedos in london that was brushed under the carpet what were they????? MUSLIM? it was even confirmed!!


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Everything you read n see isnt BS like people like you are trying to say. So your telling me the stories you hear n read about muslim men having sex with kids is cr4p? Pull the other one
> 
> all the pedos in london that was brushed under the carpet what were they????? MUSLIM? it was even confirmed!!


Please show me where i denied any of this? You real mad misspinky


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Are you serious? Do you think your above others that hold onto a faith? Religion is not a weakness if it gives you emotional strength. You comments are judgemental and ignorant. I try not to judge others as I would not want to be judged for choices I make.


Religion causes unnecessary hassle


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> I was referring to the hate, lies and death religion causes as a weakness a posed to the happy smiley people it creates as its its strength.
> 
> Well done you for being so non-judgmental. It's human nature though.


Its nothing to do with religion ultimately though, the extremists would go down another path if religion wasnt an option.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok so simply put.

There is the portion of the Quran written in Mecca and a portion written in Medina.

Mecca = Peaceful wonderful religion, the one that all peaceful Muslims claim to follow.

Medina = Hateful Barbaric Inhumane Ideology being followed by extremists.

Now the problem we have is that the Quran is meant to be taken "Literally" and to understand how this is all meant to be interpreted you need to look to the "Sunnah and hadith" which is the customs and traditions of the prophet Muhammad.

The rules are that the last written text supersedes the older text, so what was written in Medina is the new law so this is why you have radicals claiming that there is no such thing as a peaceful Muslim because if you believe the Quran then you must obey everything and take it literally including The Verse Of The Sword" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sword_Verse

Now the problem you have is this, Peaceful Muslims by the law of Quran cannot actually exist because if they do then they cannot be Muslims simple as so you can see the conundrum.

Extremists are taking it literally which is exactly right according to the traditions and customs of "The Prophet" himself meaning all of these so called peaceful Muslims are actually in violation of both the word of God and the Prophet.

The Quran also teaches that lying ok here are a link to the various circumstances where Taqiyya and Kitman is acceptable. http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/quran/011-taqiyya.htm

Most people don't take the time to read up about the beliefs, traditions and customs of others and it really does start to make a lot of sense when you do, once you read about Islam and the history all your questions about extremists will be answered yet it will make you look at the "Peaceful" folk and wonder are they lying to deceive ?

The Rules state that a ceasefire or "Hudna" can exist for 10 years before they attack again, this is why you have hit and run style fights and why the USA and its ally's will be fighting till the end of time in the East.

An Emissary from the Crusaders came to Saladin wishing to negotiate a ceasefire or Hudna, to which Saladin replied "only the weaker in battle seek's Hudna".

So When the numbers are strong enough there will come a time to pick In the House Of Islam or In The House Of War - Dar al-Islam or Dar al-harb.

In closing i want to say i find it interesting and am in no way racist or against Islam in fact i think the first portion is fantastic and could really make great positive changes in the world for all of us, and that all these great figures who have come and gone from this world have all done things which could serve as great inspiration and an example on how to live our lives happily and harmoniously with anyone and everyone.

Enjoy.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> Please show me where i denied any of this? You real mad misspinky


You didn't but your trying to make out im wrong n I'm not n neither are you?

No im not mad i have an opinion just like you but cuz it doesn't come in line with yours im mad.

You said i live under a rock if i think muslim men have sex with kids. Its been proven you tool so explain how i can live under a rock for that statement?


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Religion causes unnecessary hassle


Not all the time it doesnt. It helps a hell of a load of people


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

killamanjaro said:


> "Heard from a mate"
> 
> Tell us about your MOD/RAF connects pls sir


Australian SAS actually and no i dont think i will.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Its nothing to do with religion ultimately though, the extremists would go down another path if religion wasnt an option.


Religion gives them the means and the excuses.

It's not called the "Islamic state" ironically.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You didn't but your trying to make out im wrong n I'm not n neither are you?
> 
> No im not mad i have an opinion just like you but cuz it doesn't come in line with yours im mad.
> 
> You said i live under a rock if i think muslim men have sex with kids. Its been proven you tool so explain how i can live under a rock for that statement?


I implied you live under a rock because of the following foolishness



> You dont see people killing n blowing up sh1t in the name of any other religion
> 
> sex with underage girls.!


So shall we agree that you dont have an issue with all religions just islam?

And yes i do believe you live under a rock


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

forget those A`holes overseas for a minute. they are gonna get dealt with militarily

the muslims back home need to pull their finger out and sort out all these hate preachers and cnuts that are recruiting on home soil. thats something that needs dealing with internally amongst themselves


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

DaveCW said:


> Ok so simply put.
> 
> There is the portion of the Quran written in Mecca and a portion written in Medina.
> 
> ...


No matter what religion you belive there will always be your peaceful happy ones and your crazy fking nut job ones.

You'll be called a racist n bigot for not agreeing with or having your own opinion.

Do you think it s peaceful religion or not? X


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> There disgusting and apparently in the name of religion. A religion thats barbaric and uncivilised. Its wrong innocent people will be killed but IS needs to be destroyed man, woman* or child* imo.





Misspinky1983 said:


> i never said muslims should be killed you tool i said i dont like the religion and the people that follow it!


You called for the killing of children you disgusting individual, why should children be killed because of their parents?

Children are innocent, and for you to justify killing them makes you just as bad as any monster you claim to hate.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> forget those A`holes overseas for a minute. they are gonna get dealt with militarily
> 
> the muslims back home need to pull their finger out and sort out all these hate preachers and cnuts that are recruiting on home soil. thats something that needs dealing with internally amongst themselves


Youve said that twice on this thread already, so how would they sort it out mr big shot


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

killamanjaro said:


> Youve said that twice on this thread already, so how would they sort it out mr big shot


thats something every muslim needs to ask themselves brah

why you asking me?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> I implied you live under a rock because of the following foolishness
> 
> So shall we agree that you dont have an issue with all religions just islam?
> 
> And yes i do believe you live under a rock


Im not a religions person as I don't agree with living your life by a book that was written 100s of years ago.

But im sick of islam, its constantly in your face on the news, papers etc

Someone as explained why some people think its a peaceful religion and why some think its a evil religion!

Well i believe your a tool but thats my opinion  you can bark on all day about how islam is peaceful prove it then ill consider changing my opinion but until then i believe what I believe

you dont see any other people causing sh1t in the name of a religion just islam. 9/11 in the name of islam, 7/11 name of islam, this isis b0ll0x in the name of islam. And you wonder why people dont lioke them. Regardless of its the crazy cvnts or not that's what people see and thats what people believe


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> Youve said that twice on this thread already, so how would they sort it out mr big shot


Surely hes right? Woukd the people high up in the muslim community here be respected if they called for peace. Or is that a naive ideology?


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> thats something every muslim needs to ask themselves brah
> 
> why you asking me?


I just thought you might have a better answer than our beloved @Misspinky1983


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Im not a religions person as I don't agree with living your life by a book that was written 100s of years ago.
> 
> But im sick of islam, its constantly in your face on the news, papers etc
> 
> ...


Yes you do. Northern ireland? Protestant v catholic? Some not on such a big scale but you have extremists in every religion


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> You called for the killing of children you disgusting individual, why should children be killed because of their parents?
> 
> Children are innocent, and for you to justify killing them makes you just as bad as any monster you claim to hate.


i didn't mean innocent man woman or child. I meant man womam or child that are part of isis!!!

When things like this happen it's impossible not to harm innocent people. How do you propose we sort cvuts like isis with no innocent people being hurt. There are no innocent people in isis


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Im not a religions person as I don't agree with living your life by a book that was written 100s of years ago.
> 
> But im sick of islam, its constantly in your face on the news, papers etc
> 
> ...


Im seriously concerned about your mental state

Not even once did i say islam was peaciful religion infact im not for any religion, would you like me to show you attrocities that have taken place in the hands/names of other religions?

I like being a tool by the way?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> I just thought you might have a better answer than our beloved @Misspinky1983


Ive never given an answer so what you quoting me for


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Surely hes right? Woukd the people high up in the muslim community here be respected if they called for peace. Or is that a naive ideology?


Do you really think the type of people who are inclined to join IS are going to listen to moderate imams and community leaders?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> Im seriously concerned about your mental state
> 
> Not even once did i say islam was peaciful religion infact im not for any religion, would you like me to show you attrocities that have taken place in the hands/names of other religions?
> 
> I like being a tool by the way?


see because you dont like my opinion you question my mental state!! Fk off you c**t!


----------



## Stevenstrain86 (Sep 17, 2014)

'As long as there are men, there will be wars' Einstein.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> Do you really think the type of people who are inclined to join IS are going to listen to moderate imams and community leaders?


Ok good point


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> i didn't mean innocent man woman or child. I meant man womam or child that are part of isis!!!
> 
> When things like this happen it's impossible not to harm innocent people. How do you propose we sort cvuts like isis with no innocent people being hurt. There are no innocent people in isis


All children are innocent, how does a child make a conscious decision to be a part of a terrorist organisation? Advocating the murder of children which is exactly what you did makes you scum IMO.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Yes you do. Northern ireland? Protestant v catholic? Some not on such a big scale but you have extremists in every religion


Yea i do what?

Im not religious. I live my the law thats it. X


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> see because you dont like my opinion you question my mental state!! Fk off you c**t!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> All children are innocent, how does a child make a conscious decision to be a part of a terrorist organisation? Advocating the murder of children which is exactly what you did makes you scum IMO.


So ok then a child was holding a gun to your son's head you tellinh me you wouldn't shot first? Lmfao


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Religion isn't the problem though, its ONE religion and it is called ISLAM..

Where are all these other radical extremists from all these others religions that want world domination??

The bottom line is no other religion wants world domination, except ONE, and yes you guessed it, its that good old religion of peace again... Islam.

Every other religion can live in peace without fighting except Islam and it has been like this for hundreds and hundreds of years and will continue to do so until its either reformed with Jihad taken out or the religion itself is wiped out completely. As Islam itself means submission, and it will NEVER be happy until the whole world is subdued under it.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

We all argue over why and what and who,but the bottom line is .A radical group has taken a religion and bent it to serve their purpose.Writings in the quran that were stated as correct hundreds of years ago were intended to be taken differently in modern times just as the bible has been.The final stage of jihad needs to be amended by the religious leaders of the islamic faith and this could all be ended..Sadly we are at a point of no return and all out war is all that is left,you can't just roll over and allow Isis to rule the world now can you..So all those having a go about how we should not fight against this,please give some alternatives to the argument or shut up..


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Yea i do what?
> 
> Im not religious. I live my the law thats it. X


Yes there is other religions that cause atrocities, which is why I referred to northern ireland. And the vast majority of muslims live by the law, as do all religions. Stereotyping is easy to do but unjustifiable.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> All children are innocent, how does a child make a conscious decision to be a part of a terrorist organisation? Advocating the murder of children which is exactly what you did makes you scum IMO.


so again ill ask. Mr cleaver d1ck. How do you see this isis problem being sorted without hurting innocent kids?

Tell me that? Youd have a different outlook if the sh1t was happening in this country. If a child held a gun pointed at you, you telling me you wouldn't retaliate cuz its a child? Fk off


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Yes there is other religions that cause atrocities, which is why I referred to northern ireland. And the vast majority of muslims live by the law, as do all religions. Stereotyping is easy to do but unjustifiable.


Ive tried to explain this to her but for some reason she had a problem grasping basic english


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> So ok then a child was holding a gun to your son's head you tellinh me you wouldn't shot first? Lmfao


You can try and justify what you said all you want, but you just exposed yourself for the horrible person you are.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SSJay said:


> Religion isn't the problem though, its ONE religion and it is called ISLAM..
> 
> Where are all these other radical extremists from all these others religions that want world domination??
> 
> ...


wow wow wow you can't say that you'll be branded a racist bigot. Xx


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> Ive tried to explain this to her but for some reason she had a problem grasping basic english


You've tried explaining nothing you just bark at me n say im wrong. Ive said its not just muslim religion that has crazies all of them do


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> You can try and justify what you said all you want, but you just exposed yourself for the horrible person you are.


No your a cvnt! You won't answer the question cuz im right! !

You dont know me so dont judge me so fk off!

If shooting a child with a gun to protect yourself makes me a vile person so be it. Least I've got the b0ll0x to admit it unlike you.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You've tried explaining nothing you just bark at me n say im wrong. Ive said its not just muslim religion that has crazies all of them do


I cant be bothered to go back to the post telling you theres been many other attrocities commited in the name of non muslim religions, youd spit your dummy out making a fool of yourself as if your posts dont already do a good job of it


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> No your a cvnt! You won't answer the question cuz im right! !
> 
> You dont know me so dont judge me so fk off!
> 
> If shooting a child with a gun to protect yourself makes me a vile person so be it. Least I've got the b0ll0x to admit it unlike you.


Yeah I bet you have got a big pair of hairy b0llox, you dirt bag.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> P
> 
> No you are an idiot because you cant hold a debate without using foul and offensive language


No if im called names then ill retaliate. Thing is i respect your belief but ciz mine doesn't agree with yours im obviously wrong


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Yeah I bet you have got a big pair of hairy b0llox, you dirt bag.


 :wub:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> I cant be bothered to go back to the post telling you theres been many other attrocities commited in the name of non muslim religions, youd spit your dummy out making a fool of yourself as if your posts dont already do a good job of it


Not as bad ad muslims tho.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

With respect to the opinions expressed so far, i don't believe religion is the cause of the problems in Iraq at the moment.

If you take the nicest, most placid dog in the world and poke it with a stick, sooner or later it'll get fed up and bite you.

The Americans, with our help, have been poking the Middle East with a big stick for decades. We sold arms and provided military training to Saddam Hussein when the yanks were anti-Iran, ignoring both his use of chemical weapons against the kurds in the early 80's and his efforts to develop nuclear weapons. Then we change our minds which side we're on and bomb the bejesus out of Iraq, killing thousands of innocent civilians in the process and plundering their oil reserves. We then surreptitiously arm rebel forces in nearby countries knowing full well that conflict cannot be confined to these areas.

I mean seriously, what did we think would happen?? We **** off the entire population and give them a sh it load of guns. It aint rocket science!!

We are the architects of pretty much all of the troubles in the area at the moment. Islam is merely a convenient scapegoat.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Yeah I bet you have got a big pair of hairy b0llox, you dirt bag.


No bigger than the pair on your brow


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> No your a cvnt! You won't answer the question cuz im right! !
> 
> You dont know me so dont judge me so fk off!
> 
> If shooting a child with a gun to protect yourself makes me a vile person so be it. Least I've got the b0ll0x to admit it unlike you.


I agree with him. Am I a cvnt? Some of your comments have shocked me, whether you have expressed yourself differently to how you intended or genuinely mean it, I think you are generalising and it will be offensive to some on and off this forum. Why would a child be holding a gun to another childs held? Killing a child linked to isis isnt the answer, reeducation is which will take many many years.there is bad and good people in all religions


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Not as bad ad muslims tho.


So now you have a scale where you can compare? Woman you clearly have issues

And for that reason im out..


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Not as bad ad muslims tho.


i dont care matey tbh. You have your opinion n i respect that but you don't respect mine and thats what i dont like! Instead of saying fair enough you tey5n convince me im wrong n your right which i wouldn't do to you


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

can i please just be given a country to live in with all the cool motherfcukers like myself that promote peace n love

im so sick of the sh!theads that make up so much of humanity :whistling:


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> No matter what religion you belive there will always be your peaceful happy ones and your crazy fking nut job ones.
> 
> You'll be called a racist n bigot for not agreeing with or having your own opinion.
> 
> Do you think it s peaceful religion or not? X


It's not a religion.

Islam is something else entirely.

It controls.

Government

Law

Religion

Food

Banking

Relationships

It 's so much more than a religion.

Peaceful it can be but at the moment it has problems to deal with, and i do mean IT not the rest of the world.


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> haha people only use the word racist as they have nothing better to say.
> 
> If it makes me a bigot so be it but im not fking racist!!
> 
> ...


Your statment that ive quoted twice now is racist.

I did not call you a idiot i said you made a idiotic statment.

Again your reply is fk off so lets really get a grasp on this. You are unable to offer any valid input other than a demeaning or vulgar statement.

How does a child who has no idea of what is good or bad and only knows what he is told by elders. How is he guilty. That is guilt by association. How many fear for their lives if they do not follow they will be killed. Are they guilty. Remove the leadership and see who stands still with them.

Nah just kill them all its easier. LMFAO

your whole argument is flawed and your unable to see past your nose.

My point is simple. Not everything is black and white.

by your thinking muslims and isis kill en all as they are a pain.

so lets use this thinking.

Fat people, druggies, drunks, ill people, are a burden to our country. They all cost huge amounts of money.

kill them all.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Natalie said:


> I agree with him. Am I a cvnt? Some of your comments have shocked me, whether you have expressed yourself differently to how you intended or genuinely mean it, I think you are generalising and it will be offensive to some on and off this forum. Why would a child be holding a gun to another childs held? Killing a child linked to isis isnt the answer, reeducation is which will take many many years.there is bad and good people in all religions


There were pics of 8 year old kids in isis with guns. How would you desl with that? You can't re educate people who dont want to be re educated.

I have6my opinions so do every one else. I never called anyone racist or a bigot.

Ive never said there isnt good n bad in all religions but lately all you see n hear is evil done in the name of islam n you wonder why its disliked


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

omle said:


> Your statment that ive quoted twice now is racist.
> 
> I did not call you a idiot i said you made a idiotic statment.
> 
> ...


I've also said several times how would you deal with this situation without hurting innocent people etc and not once have you answered me.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

who wants to lay bets on when this thread will be shutdown :lol:


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> wow wow wow you can't say that you'll be branded a racist bigot. Xx


I am probably already branded a racist bigot on here anyway lol (look at my previous posts on here lol). Don't see how I can be branded racist though as it isn't arabs who are a race who I dislike ,just Islam which is a religion. Can call me a bigot as much as they want but what I say is the truth and sometimes the truth is harsh and it hurts.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Natalie said:


> I agree with him. Am I a cvnt? Some of your comments have shocked me, whether you have expressed yourself differently to how you intended or genuinely mean it, I think you are generalising and it will be offensive to some on and off this forum. Why would a child be holding a gun to another childs held? Killing a child linked to isis isnt the answer, reeducation is which will take many many years.there is bad and good people in all religions


no we all have opinions which we may not like but hey oh i wouldn't try n dictate to some to get them to change their views.

Ive been told what i think is idiotic just because it doesnt agre3 with what he believes.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

DaveCW said:


> It's not a religion.
> 
> Islam is something else entirely.
> 
> ...


100% agree It is a full out political system hence them wanting gods law (sharia)


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> There were pics of 8 year old kids in isis with guns. How would you desl with that? You can't re educate people who dont want to be re educated.
> 
> I have6my opinions so do every one else. I never called anyone racist or a bigot.
> 
> Ive never said there isnt good n bad in all religions but lately all you see n hear is evil done in the name of islam n you wonder why its disliked


There is kids with guns and knives in the uk. I saw an 8 year old outside my house a few months ago with a butchers knife. Do you think they are born with a gun in their hand or their parents teach them.....because their parents taught them the generation before. I said it will take many years because of that reason, it wont be easy if at all possible. But like a thread I posted earlier, we are lucky to be born in the uk. isis are carrying out atrocities in the name of islam/being a muslim, that doesnt mean it is muslim peoples fault.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SSJay said:


> I am probably already branded a racist bigot on here anyway lol (look at my previous posts on here lol). Don't see how I can be branded racist though as it isn't arabs who are a race who I dislike ,just Islam which is a religion. Can call me a bigot as much as they want but what I say is the truth and sometimes the truth is harsh and it hurts.


Matey i agree 

I know you get nutters in every religion but not as bad as islam.

You only get called racist if the other person hasnt got nothing better to say or are losing the argument. X


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> no we all have opinions which we may not like but hey oh i wouldn't try n dictate to some to get them to change their views.
> 
> Ive been told what i think is idiotic just because it doesnt agre3 with what he believes.


Unfortunately if you say something offence, whether meaning to or not, you will get a backlash


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Natalie said:


> There is kids with guns and knives in the uk. I saw an 8 year old outside my house a few months ago with a butchers knife. Do you think they are born with a gun in their hand or their parents teach them.....because their parents taught them the generation before. I said it will take many years because of that reason, it wont be easy if at all possible. But like a thread I posted earlier, we are lucky to be born in the uk. isis are carrying out atrocities in the name of islam/being a muslim, that doesnt mean it is muslim peoples fault.


so if that child attacked you, you wouldn't retaliate?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I watched a Documentary a few years ago about a guy who built a life like human metal suit which had all state of the art weapons in it and he sorted all these kind of problems out.

I think he owns a company called Stark Industries or something like that.....why dont they get in touch with him ??


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> so if that child attacked you, you wouldn't retaliate?


Thats not what im saying. But if I did it would be self defence. If there is an honest belief of life being in danger then yes. But killing anyone linked to isis to iradicate them then no. Thats what would make us like them. Britain follows the geneva convention, we arent supposed to be barbaric.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> who wants to lay bets on when this thread will be shutdown :lol:


stuff like this causes so much upset its unreal. Same as politics imo. People have strong believes whether its true or not people believe what they believe but others cant accept that therefor render them idiots and say they have issues


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Thats not what im saying. But if I did it would be self defence. If there is an honest belief of life being in danger then yes. But killing anyone linked to isis to iradicate them then no. Thats what would make us like them. Britain follows the geneva convention, we arent supposed to be barbaric.


thats what im saying someone read it the wrong way and said i was vile. No innocent person should be killed or injured but in cases auch as war n cr4p like this isis its impossible. If someone can come up with an idea on how to tackle isis n not harm kids i suggest they write to the gov. Xx


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

pea head said:


> I watched a Documentary a few years ago about a guy who built a life like human metal suit which had all state of the art weapons in it and he sorted all these kind of problems out.
> 
> I think he owns a company called Stark Industries or something like that.....why dont they get in touch with him ??


Because all iron man will do is nuke them all to pieces and in turn be labbled a racist bigot lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Thats not what im saying. But if I did it would be self defence. If there is an honest belief of life being in danger then yes. But killing anyone linked to isis to iradicate them then no. Thats what would make us like them. Britain follows the geneva convention, we arent supposed to be barbaric.


How do you propose the gov deals with isis without harming kids?

In what way do you mean linked to isis. A wife who says sje isn't aware of her husband doings is hard to prove. Just like a wife saying she wasnt aware her husband was a terrorist. What do you do?


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Im leaving this now


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Im leaving this now


See you say you shouldn't harm innocents but you can't come up with an alternative. Just like all the others. Its easy to be a goody two shoes bu saying dont hurt innocent people but you are unable to provide a answer. X


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

This is why we need a world government a democracy with all nations involved and all debts wiped.

If america really wanted to just go over there for the oil I am sure they would of waited till they let ISIS get fully established by conquering all the surrounding nations, then once ISIS got to Israel to start sh!t, just wipe them off the face of the planet and have all those nations that were previously conquered by ISIS with all the oil in them for themselves.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Im leaving this now


Have yoi decided on your tat yet. Cant find your original post to ask you. Xx


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> See you say you shouldn't harm innocents but you can't come up with an alternative. Just like all the others. Its easy to be a goody two shoes bu saying dont hurt innocent people but you are unable to provide a answer. X


If i had an answer I would say, although I did say to you re-education is a key point. My husband has seen it working in afghan. I am saying that killing every involved with isis...woman, man or child as you put it isnt the answer. I may be a goody two shoes as you put it but I couldnt care less what you think of me. Its my daughters birthday and ive spent enough time on here discussing my point


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I've also said several times how would you deal with this situation without hurting innocent people etc and not once have you answered me.


I did say, remove the leadership and then see who will stay.

However that can go both ways. For better and for worse.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Natalie said:


> If i had an answer I would say, although I did say to you re-education is a key point. My husband has seen it working in afghan. I am saying that killing every involved with isis...woman, man or child as you put it isnt the answer. I may be a goody two shoes as you put it but I couldnt care less what you think of me. Its my daughters birthday and ive spent enough time on here discussing my point


Maybe not but until someone comes up with an answer that's what our lovely gov will prob roll with. Hun if its your babs birthday dont waste her day on here  give her a day to remember  xx


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Some of these replies, no wonder there's some much hate towards the west...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Maybe not but until someone comes up with an answer that's what our lovely gov will prob roll with. Hun if its your babs birthday dont waste her day on here  give her a day to remember  xx


maybe if we offer you up as a human sacrifice to ISIS, they might back off


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

barsnack said:


> maybe if we offer you up as a human sacrifice to ISIS, they might back off


 :wub:


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> There were pics of 8 year old kids in isis with guns. How would you desl with that? You can't re educate people who dont want to be re educated.
> 
> I have6my opinions so do every one else. I never called anyone racist or a bigot.
> 
> Ive never said there isnt good n bad in all religions but lately all you see n hear is evil done in the name of islam n you wonder why its disliked


Every person can be re educated. How can you hold a child a 8 year old as a guilty person. If i said to my 8 year old son here is a gun hold this and kill all people with blonde hair as they are evil and want to kill you. How would he know any better if he had recieved no education no outside input form anyone other than me. To him my word would be gospel and he is simply following my lead.

I can remember a story from my grandfather after the end of WW2. How germans would tell him they were good germans not nazis. They had stood with the nazis in fear for there saftey, the sheep effect and for a host of different reasons. Were they all bad? Were they all guilty? We need to look at the cause at the centre and then work outwards.

Please think of this. Dont hate someone for their beliefs, dont hate everyone for the actions of the few. We are all equal.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

omle said:


> Every person can be re educated. How can you hold a child a 8 year old as a guilty person. If i said to my 8 year old son here is a gun hold this and kill all people with blonde hair as they are evil and want to kill you. How would he know any better if he had recieved no education no outside input form anyone other than me. To him my word would be gospel and he is simply following my lead.
> 
> I can remember a story from my grandfather after the end of WW2. How germans would tell him they were good germans not nazis. They had stood with the nazis in fear for there saftey, the sheep effect and for a host of different reasons. Were they all bad? Were they all guilty? We need to look at the cause at the centre and then work outwards.
> 
> Please think of this. Dont hate someone for their beliefs, dont hate everyone for the actions of the few. We are all equal.


They can if they want to be.

How do you tackle this problem without hurting kids? Yes they do az they are told as they dont know any different.

Its ok saying there children dont hurt them how do you not when something is has big as isis is? People use kids for protection purposes.

I never said i hate anyone i just dont like the religion it causes wars.

But while your looking for the cause it grows out of control then what do you do?

If nooking them isnt the answer what is? X


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

I liken religious extremists to football hooligans..

Football hooligans fight for a football team. How crazy? But do you have the impression that all football fans of that team are sick and nutters?.. No.. Just a minority who are crazy..

Same with religious extremists, religion isn't the problem, it's the crazy people that can follow it and that is a small percentage so to tar all of that religion with the same brush is very small minded and idiotic.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

crouchmagic said:


> I've just done some searching on America and oil, and it produces most of the oil itself / gets it from Canada / Latin America.
> 
> About 16% comes from Persian Countries
> 
> ...


There are some who think that America wants to stockpile as much oil as they can,from the oil producing countries of the world,then,eventually,they will have the sole control of the oil prices and who they sell it too.

I cannot remember where I read that,or if I believe it,but I suppose it could be a plausible reason why they want to get as much oil from other countries.

Then again,it could be a load of bollocks made up by somebody on the web!


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> Do you really think the type of people who are inclined to join IS are going to listen to moderate imams and community leaders?


They dont even listen to their own parents nevermind religious figures lol just runaways who are confused and misled.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

crouchmagic said:


> *I've just done some searching on America and oil*, and it produces most of the oil itself / gets it from Canada / Latin America.
> 
> About 16% comes from Persian Countries
> 
> ...


slow night mate?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

DaveCW said:


> Ok so simply put.
> 
> There is the portion of the Quran written in Mecca and a portion written in Medina.
> 
> ...


You see this is where it makes Muslims here in this country look bad, and makes people think do they really care about what is going on with ISIS or are they just pretending to care? Because of the fact the Qu'ran tells them they are allowed to lie and the fact that their god Allah is known as the greatest of deceivers, like that is something to be proud of or something.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

6 old fighter jets are going to drop a few bombs and they reckon it will take a while before any good will come of it.

just drop a nuke that we have going past its sell by date and IS will be nothing but a memory and a joke down the pub by the end of the month.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> 6 old fighter jets are going to drop a few bombs and they reckon it will take a while before any good will come of it.
> 
> just drop a nuke that we have going past its sell by date and IS will be nothing but a memory and a joke down the pub by the end of the month.


Along with innocent deaths. Great


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Along with innocent deaths. Great


We would still be fighting Germany today if we didn't bomb the he'll out of Berlin.

Tbh I only said that cuz I'm bored and knew someone would reply with that lol. On a serious note tho they must no where their bases and camps are or towns where they are the majority so a good bombing to show the power USA and UK have and a lot of deaths on their side will do good. Only way they will win this by battering them into submission. They won't meet for talks.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> We would still be fighting Germany today if we didn't bomb the he'll out of Berlin.
> 
> Tbh I only said that cuz I'm bored and knew someone would reply with that lol. On a serious note tho they must no where their bases and camps are or towns where they are the majority so a good bombing to show the power USA and UK have and a lot of deaths on their side will do good. Only way they will win this by battering them into submission. They won't meet for talks.


I doubt they will be in a clear cut base, doubt they'd be that stupid


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> How do you tackle this problem without hurting kids?


Even the vilest of politicians that conjure up these conflicts will always claim that the killing of innocent children is regrettable, whereas you cheered it on, and that's the difference.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

12 gauge said:


> Even the vilest of politicians that conjure up these conflicts will always claim that the killing of innocent children is regrettable, whereas you cheered it on, and that's the difference.


Yet they still command their officers in the army to kill the children of the terrorists, the reason being is because if they have seen their parents get killed the chances are they will become terrorists themselves when they grow up and want revenge. Like the Qu'ran teaches an eye for an eye and all that.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

SSJay said:


> Yet they still command their officers in the army to kill the children of the terrorists,


I doubt officers are under orders to kill children, I don't know maybe some of the military personnel could comment on that.



> the reason being is because if they have seen their parents get killed the chances are they will become terrorists themselves when they grow up and want revenge. Like the Qu'ran teaches an eye for an eye and all that.


Well I doubt any child who has witnessed the murder of his parents needs justification other than the horrors they have witnessed to want revenge on the perpetrators, and by the way "an eye for an eye" is also found in the bible.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> I doubt officers are under orders to kill children, I don't know maybe some of the military personnel could comment on that.
> 
> Ridiculous. The uk isnt living in medieval times. If a child is pointing a gun at a person with there being a blatant risk to your life then shots could be fired but anyone saying uk military give orders to kill children are dilusional. Thus thread needs to be closed with comments like that


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

12 gauge said:


> I doubt officers are under orders to kill children, I don't know maybe some of the military personnel could comment on that.
> 
> Well I doubt any child who has witnessed the murder of his parents needs justification other than the horrors they have witnessed to want revenge on the perpetrators, and by the way "an eye for an eye" is also found in the bible.


That is because the torah is in the bible. Whereas Jesus teaches to turn the other cheek, otherwise that would be a contradiction of his teachings.

As for you doubting weather or not you they kill them, I have seen it on videos on Ross Kemp in Afghanistan. I Suggest you watch some if you don't believe me.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

SSJay said:


> That is because the torah is in the bible.


According to Christians, Jesus is responsible for the torah



> Whereas Jesus teaches to turn the other cheek, otherwise that would be a contradiction of his teachings.


Lol, well if Jesus (according to Christians) gave the torah to Moses, then there clearly is a contradiction, isn't there?



> As for you doubting weather or not you they kill them, I have seen it on videos on Ross Kemp in Afghanistan. I Suggest you watch some if you don't believe me.


Anyone who kills children are the scum of the earth and deserve the worst punishment as far as I'm concerned, and no, I'd rather not watch it.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

12 gauge said:


> According to Christians, Jesus is responsible for the torah
> 
> Lol, well if Jesus (according to Christians) gave the torah to Moses, then there clearly is a contradiction, isn't there?
> 
> Anyone who kills children are the scum of the earth and deserve the worst punishment as far as I'm concerned, and no, I'd rather not watch it.


That is IF Jesus is god which remains unproven, but anyway, not a contradiction but a change of path. Just like the Qu'ran itself is supposed to be the next path after Christianity. All of them are Abrahamic religions and are supposedly updates that lead on from each other allegedly, an analogy would be its abit bit like a Operating system then needs updating and bugs fixed etc.

As for your 2nd point its pretty pointless discussing it with me then if you are not willing to watch it. Easier to just remain naive and pretend it doesn't happen if that makes you happier, not being a d!ck by the way but trust me its unfortunate but it does happen.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> According to Christians, Jesus is responsible for the torah
> 
> Lol, well if Jesus (according to Christians) gave the torah to Moses, then there clearly is a contradiction, isn't there?
> 
> Anyone who kills children are the scum of the earth and deserve the worst punishment as far as I'm concerned, and no, I'd rather not watch it.


i must have been asleep that day at sunday school, Jesus gave Moses the Torah? are you sure?


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

SSJay said:


> That is IF Jesus is god which remains unproven, but anyway, not a contradiction but a change of path. Just like the Qu'ran itself is supposed to be the next path after Christianity. All of them are Abrahamic religions and are supposedly updates that lead on from each other allegedly, an analogy would be its abit bit like a Operating system then needs updating and bugs fixed etc.
> 
> As for your 2nd point its pretty pointless discussing it with me then if you are not willing to watch it. Easier to just remain naive and pretend it doesn't happen if that makes you happier


Jesus isnt god. Hes the 'son of god'


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Jesus isnt god. Hes the 'son of god'


Which is one in the same christians believe in the trinity the holy spirit, god and jesus are all one in the same, they are called trinitarians


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

saxondale said:


> i must have been asleep that day at sunday school, Jesus gave Moses the Torah? are you sure?


I think he is trying to say jesus is god, otherwise jesus would of needed a time travel machine to hand him the torah lol


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

SSJay said:


> Which is one in the same christians believe in the trinity the holy spirit, god and jesus are all one in the same, they are called trinitarians


Not in the literal sense. I was bought up catholic and was taught that Jesus sits at the right hand of god


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Not in the literal sense. I was bought up catholic and was taught that Jesus sits at the right hand of god


He does, but they are still one in the same, as is the holy ghost. Sounds weird I know but they are all supposed to be the same entity, divided into 3

Look up the term trinitarian and what the trinity actually is.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

SSJay said:


> He does, but they are still one in the same, as is the holy ghost. Sounds weird I know but they are all supposed to be the same entity.


I need to learn more about religion. It's a massive subject and i want to understand it better


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SSJay said:


> He does, but they are still one in the same, as is the holy ghost. Sounds weird I know but they are all supposed to be the same entity.


jesus was the earthly representation of God, not literally god on earth, he makes it clear several times he was simply human


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Natalie said:


> I need to learn more about religion. It's a massive subject and i want to understand it better


dont learn it from ssjay - non intended ssjay


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

saxondale said:


> dont learn it from ssjay - non intended ssjay


Why?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

saxondale said:


> dont learn it from ssjay - non intended ssjay


He was god in human form. Bit rude btw mate.

Learn about the trinity.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

SSJay said:


> That is IF Jesus is god which remains unproven,


Well yes it is unproven, but that is what Christians believe isn't it?



> but anyway, not a contradiction but a change of path.


So when Jesus is supposed to have said that he came not to abolish the law but to fulfill it, what did he mean? Is that another contradiction?



> As for your 2nd point its pretty pointless discussing it with me then if you are not willing to watch it. Easier to just remain naive and pretend it doesn't happen if that makes you happier


I'm not denying that it has happened, I said I doubt they were under orders to do so, and even then I qualified my statement by saying "I don't know maybe some of the military personnel could comment on that".


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Why?


he doesnt know what he`s on about

http://www.alpha.org/

not my particular branch of faith but a fair way to get into things.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

saxondale said:


> he doesnt know what he`s on about
> 
> http://www.alpha.org/
> 
> not my particular branch of faith but a fair way to get into things.


I know exactly what I am on about, like i have said LEARN about the trinity. Before making claims I am full of sh!t


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trinity


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

saxondale said:


> he doesnt know what he`s on about
> 
> http://www.alpha.org/
> 
> not my particular branch of faith but a fair way to get into things.


I'll have a look when I'm on the computer. I believe all religions are interlinked but I want to find out if there are grounds for believing this.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SSJay said:


> I know exactly what I am on about, like i have said LEARN about the trinity. Before making claims I am full of sh!t


come at me bro?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> i must have been asleep that day at sunday school, Jesus gave Moses the Torah? are you sure?


Back to Sunday school for you young man.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Natalie said:


> I'll have a look when I'm on the computer. I believe all religions are interlinked but I want to find out if there are grounds for believing this.


i often wonder about the factual history of religious scripture, waste too much time on BB`ing forums instead lol


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

12 gauge said:


> Well yes it is unproven, but that is what Christians believe isn't it?
> 
> So when Jesus is supposed to have said that he came not to abolish the law but to fulfill it, what did he mean? Is that another contradiction?
> 
> I'm not denying that it has happened, I said I doubt they were under orders to do so, and even then I qualified my statement by saying "I don't know maybe some of the military personnel could comment on that".


First paragraph I am not a christian, I am a agnostic. 2nd paragraph is abit vague and tbh I am going offline for the night so not getting into religion in depth. 3rd paragraph we will just have to agree to disagree as you are not going to watch the video


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

saxondale said:


> come at me bro?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trinity

already posted above, but here you go again


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> Back to Sunday school for you young man.


Moses and Jesus lived in the same era?


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

saxondale said:


> i often wonder about the factual history of religious scripture, waste too much time on BB`ing forums instead lol


Same here. It's fascinating. I love learning. There must surely be some factual evidence out there. And also agree with wasting time.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SSJay said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trinity
> 
> already posted above, but here you go again


and what?

your mistaking factual history with theology (google it)


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

SSJay said:


> First paragraph I am not a christian, I am a agnostic. 2nd paragraph is abit vague and tbh I am going offline for the night so not getting into religion in depth. 3rd paragraph we will just have to agree to disagree as you are not going to watch the video


I don't want to watch any videos which show children being killed, you are saying children were killed as part of a policy in order to prevent them from potentially taking up arms in the future, if that is the case then it is a war crime and little wonder terrorism exists in this world, in fact one could argue that the the "terrorists" are justified in wanting to kill us if that is indeed what we have been doing to them.


----------



## Jamestuala (Apr 16, 2014)

Isis should blow up all the oil fields beyond repair them kill Rupert murdoch


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Natalie said:


> I need to learn more about religion. It's a massive subject and i want to understand it better


google answers in genesis some good info there also.



> There is relationship in the trinity - the Son (Jesus) is obedient to the Father (Luke 22:42); the Holy Spirit is sent by the Father and the Son (John 16:15ff). So the three persons of the trinity are the same*God, but they are each distinct


Its been a while well probably some 15 years since ive had any real religious debate its something that causes massive sparks and can erupt in furry. Tend to leave it alone because of this.

Christian based religions are all very similar and diverse only on certain issues and skate around certain things.

The trinity is something that Jewish and Muslims both disregard yet other Christian based faiths believe.

Religions also change for other reasons a easy one to see is

The church of England. Always a good starting point. Why was it created.

The denial of the dead sea scrolls by the Catholic church. Again a simple and easy start to explore further.

Religion and beliefs can be twisted and manipulated to suit a certain situation thus with

"An eye for an eye" is one when "Thou shalt not kill"

What has also happened is that language has evolved and meanings have changed. The word kill was what we now use the word Murder for.

Then we must finish with

"An eye for an eye will leave the whole world blind"


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Even the vilest of politicians that conjure up these conflicts will always claim that the killing of innocent children is regrettable, whereas you cheered it on, and that's the difference.


I never cheered it on at all your just scraping the barrel because you have nothing better to say. You mr goody 2 shoes its all well n good you saying dnt kill innocent people but you cant come up with a alternative can you so until you can shut your mouth! !

Its easy to shoot someone's ideas down but it isnt so easy to come up with a solution is it?

So ill ask again what would you do?

Say come on now lads lets talk this thru lmfao yeah that'd work as they hack your head off!

How many more people are gonna have their head cut off to make people like you realise there is not many options. The US must feel strong enough to do what they are doing.

Go and tell them that they are all vile people for bombing them and while your there tell them how'd you do it!! Lmfao!!! Pathetic


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> The US must feel strong enough to do what they are doing.


The yanks have said that before. Good morning Vietnam .

As for the rest of the post I think I may have just simply misunderstood everything you say as you cant seem to not try to insult or shout down someone within each post within this thread. Thats a different debate though. Nature vs Nurture another touchy subject.

Your point is what else can be done. Options are there. But that requires ground troops, and that will leave a bad taste in to many peoples mouths.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

omle said:


> The yanks have said that before. Good morning Vietnam .
> 
> As for the rest of the post I think I may have just simply misunderstood everything you say as you cant seem to not try to insult or shout down someone within each post within this thread. Thats a different debate though. Nature vs Nurture another touchy subject.
> 
> Your point is what else can be done. Options are there. But that requires ground troops, and that will leave a bad taste in to many peoples mouths.


One Im hoping wont be needed, if im being selfish


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

The army can't do **** on the ground


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

saxondale said:


> and what?
> 
> your mistaking factual history with theology (google it)


I have sent you a link explaining the trinity now the burden of proof is on you to prove christians don't believe in the trinity. You can't just chose to ignore it lol. As for facts none of the bible is 100% proven factual apart from the crucifixion itself ( because of roman and Jewish references) otherwise the majority is theology.

Also what religion and type are you out of curiosity?


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

combo110 said:


> The army can't do **** on the ground


Do you think? Why?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

omle said:


> google answers in genesis some good info there also.
> 
> Its been a while well probably some 15 years since ive had any real religious debate its something that causes massive sparks and can erupt in furry. Tend to leave it alone because of this.
> 
> ...


Unless your name is saxondale lol


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Do you think? Why?


Coz they don't have the backing of the government and you can't fight guirilla warfare without more lenient rules of engagement


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

12 gauge said:


> I don't want to watch any videos which show children being killed, you are saying children were killed as part of a policy in order to prevent them from potentially taking up arms in the future, if that is the case then it is a war crime and little wonder terrorism exists in this world, in fact one could argue that the the "terrorists" are justified in wanting to kill us if that is indeed what we have been doing to them.


I agree with you. But unfortunately that doesn't change what I saw.


----------



## Jamestuala (Apr 16, 2014)

Drop weed on them and bacon


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

combo110 said:


> Coz they don't have the backing of the government and you can't fight guirilla warfare without more lenient rules of engagement


Oh ok


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Oh ok


Your military aren't you? Or a wife? What reg?


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

combo110 said:


> Your military aren't you? Or a wife? What reg?


Wife. Royal engineer


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Wife. Royal engineer


Ah right. This will be SF on the ground with airforce above that's it I reckon...I hope so too if not I got out just in time


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

combo110 said:


> Ah right. This will be SF on the ground with airforce above that's it I reckon...I hope so too if not I got out just in time


Who are you with? I hate that term wife, probably come across like a right typical one.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Who are you with? I hate that term wife, probably come across like a right typical one.


Good old pad wife  haha I was infantry, rifles!


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

combo110 said:


> Good old pad wife  haha I was infantry, rifles!


Were you based around the south? Haha not if you go by what some of them get up to lol


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Were you based around the south? Haha not if you go by what some of them get up to lol


Yeah there was sarcasm in the original sentence. Yes I was Bulford


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

combo110 said:


> Yeah there was sarcasm in the original sentence. Yes I was Bulford


Oh thats good, i cant really defend myself due to my pictures on here if you werent . Im in tidworth, bermuda triangle


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Oh thats good, i cant really defend myself due to my pictures on here if you werent . Im in tidworth, bermuda triangle


Good old Tidworth and have seen the pic of your tattoo not a typical looking pad wife


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

saxondale said:


> jesus was the earthly representation of God, not literally god on earth, he makes it clear several times he was simply human





saxondale said:


> dont learn it from ssjay - non intended ssjay


Even though I said this below which is exactly the same thing as what you are saying above 



SSJay said:


> He was god in human form. Bit rude btw mate.
> 
> Learn about the trinity.





Natalie said:


> Why?


Because he seems to think I am wrong even though he is agreeing with me directly above without even knowing, also his lack of knowledge of the trinity and him not understanding what 12 gauge meant by jesus gave moses the torah (because Jesus is supposed to be god) shows he isn't educated enough in the mater and thus shouldn't really be arguing with people who are.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

combo110 said:


> Good old Tidworth and have seen the pic of your tattoo not a typical looking pad wife


Hope not


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

SSJay said:


> Even though I said this below which is exactly the same thing as what you are saying above
> 
> Because he seems to think I am wrong even though he is agreeing with me directly above, also his lack of knowledge of the trinity and him not understanding what 12 gauge meant by jesus gave moses the torah (because Jesus is supposed to be god) shows he isn't educated enough in the mater and thus shouldn't really be arguing with people who are.


But how is supposed to be god if he was his representative on earth?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Natalie said:


> But how is supposed to be god if he was his representative on earth?


He was representing the father (same entity) there are many passages where he refers to himself as god but in confusing ways, he couldn't just go about telling everybody he is god because then he would of gotten killed straight away for blasphemy, which in the end is exactly what caused his demise when he was confronted by the pharisees


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

SSJay said:


> Can you ask the question in more detail sorry i dont quite understand what you are asking me?


I dont quite understand if the bible is saying that jesus was a representative of god, or was him in earthly form.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Natalie said:


> I dont quite understand if the bible is saying that jesus was a representative of god, or was him in earthly form.


By being a representative of god he was representing the father(again the same entity) he was a prophet of god but he was also supposed to be god in human form. I know it sounds silly, but god is supposed to be omnipotent therefore he can do anything, abit like how he turned himself into a bush just to talk to moses

If we worshiped three different entity's that would make christians pagans and not monotheists, therefore when Christians are told to pray to Jesus they are praying to god.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

SSJay said:


> He was a prophet of god and god in human form. I know it sounds silly, but god is supossed to be omnipotent therefore can do anything, abit like how he turned himself into a bush just to talk to moses


But he let jesus suffer on the cross? Why do that if he didnt have to?


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Jesus is one person with 2 natures. He has a divine nature and a human nature. So Jesus is both God and Man.

Proper head scrambler for most though.

He suffered on the cross for our sins so he could be our saviour. Not because he had to.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Natalie said:


> But he let jesus suffer on the cross? Why do that if he didnt have to?


Omle beat me to it


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Religious history and religion in general is a very interesting subject( i prefer the hisorical part)and it can really open your mind and eyes to so many different things. You dont have to be religious to be interested but if you learn just a few things you will understand so much more.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

omle said:


> Religious history and religion in general is a very interesting subject( i prefer the hisorical part)and it can really open your mind and eyes to so many different things. You dont have to be religious to be interested but if you learn just a few things you will understand so much more.


Exactly it is from learning about religious history why I have turned from a christian into agnostic thiest, religious history has turned into a great hobby of mine, it is VERY interesting. I am a christian through heritage, but I have even gone as far as reading the Qu'ran lol.

What religion are you mate?


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

omle said:


> Religious history and religion in general is a very interesting subject( i prefer the hisorical part)and it can really open your mind and eyes to so many different things. You dont have to be religious to be interested but if you learn just a few things you will understand so much more.


All aspects interest me. I grew up in a strictly catholic family, when I had my daughter and decided not to have her christened, I was told she would go to hell if I didnt. I do feel that part of Catholicism can be utilised for their own bebfit I.e. confession, (do want you want as long as you tell the priest and repent. I strongly believe jesus was alive and the new testament happened, but to what degree im not sure, did chinese whispers effectively happen over the years? I dont believe or not believe as I dont think I have been in a position in my life where I have had to call on any faith I may have


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

SSJay said:


> Exactly it is from learning about religious history why I have turned from a christian into agnostic thiest, religious history has turned into a great hobby of mine, it is VERY interesting. I am a christian through heritage, but I have even gone as far as reading the Qu'ran lol.
> 
> What religion are you mate?


According to the last census

JEDI.

in reality

agnostic atheist and that is my view after a long time of discovering and researching.

I am open to all views and ideas 

Mother is catholic

Father CofE

None of them devout.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

omle said:


> According to the last census
> 
> JEDI.
> 
> ...


I am also open to all different view thats the beuty of being a thiest, as for the rest of your post family etc all the same as me just the other way around lol


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Natalie said:


> All aspects interest me. I grew up in a strictly catholic family, when I had my daughter and decided not to have her christened, I was told she would go to hell if I didnt. I do feel that part of Catholicism can be utilised for their own bebfit I.e. confession, (do want you want as long as you tell the priest and repent. I strongly believe jesus was alive and the new testament happened, but to what degree im not sure, did chinese whispers effectively happen over the years? I dont believe or not believe as I dont think I have been in a position in my life where I have had to call on any faith I may have


Thats a good part of religion, some one there not to judge but to listen. That is something that has become lost and has a detrimental effect on society as a whole.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

omle said:


> Thats a good part of religion, some one there not to judge but to listen. That is something that has become lost and has a detrimental effect on society as a whole.


It depends if its used as a buffer to effectively get away with feeling guilty. I think that you cant choose when you follow religion, you either do or you dont. I dont mean that catholics shouldnt use contraception etc, but in terms of being a good person then yes. If confession is used because you feel you have done wrong then yes definately. But if you use it because what you have done is seen as wrong in the eyes of god, and your doing it purely to not be judged then no, it shouldnt be used as an autocorrect


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Morals have changed what once was wrong is now acceptable. For me its not all about confession but more of communicating, a way to express in reality the priest,the father, the vicar these were the counsellors. They offered advice and support. People now dont have time or cant afford to pay for or dont like the idea and stigma of seeing a counsellor. Then it was simply the norm.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

omle said:


> Morals have changed what once was wrong is now acceptable. For me its not all about confession but more of communicating, a way to express in reality the priest,the father, the vicar these were the counsellors. They offered advice and support. People now dont have time or cant afford to pay for or dont like the idea and stigma of seeing a counsellor. Then it was simply the norm.


Yes I agree morals no longer exist. I have not long learnt what morals are as stupid as that sounds, im far from the person I would like to be. The problem with the world is just the lack of morals, but the fact that they dont even try to hide it. Your right that confession could and is sometimes good for people, but you have to have true moral s in the first place for it to mean anything


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I never cheered it on at all your just scraping the barrel because you have nothing better to say.


Your words are there for everyone to see.



> You mr goody 2 shoes


If my opposition to the slaughter of children makes me a "mr goody 2 shoes" so be it, the question is what does your support of it make you, the wicked witch of the west midlands?



> its all well n good you saying dnt kill innocent people but you cant come up with a alternative can you so until you can shut your mouth! !


Killing and bombing is never a solution to anything, its just crazy to suggest that a problem can be solved by dropping bombs, that has been done and it made things worse, the whole problem is as a result of the war in Iraq, its precisely because bombs were dropped in the first instance that we find ourselves in the situation we are in today, you must be extremely thick not to realise that much.



> Its easy to shoot someone's ideas down but it isnt so easy to come up with a solution is it?


My idea would have been not to invade Iraq in the first place,then we wouldn't have to continue to bomb the place for years to come, a better idea would have been to leave Iraq with a stable government that was fairly representative of the populace, thereby not creating the vacuum that allowed IS to gain support in the north, but I wouldn't expect you to understand any of that.



> So ill ask again what would you do?


I'd seek to remove the current government and replace it with one more representative of all the different Iraqi people thereby taking the oxygen away from the support base of ISIS, but again, and I really do hate to sound patronising but I'm sure all this is probably way over your head.



> Say come on now lads lets talk this thru lmfao yeah that'd work as they hack your head off!


You remove the cause and the symptom will dissipate, if you continue to try to treat the symptom the problem will remain even if it diminishes for a short while.



> How many more people are gonna have their head cut off to make people like you realise there is not many options.


How many more innocent children must die before you realise that your policy of maiming and killing will never achieve its intended objective?



> The US must feel strong enough to do what they are doing.


They may well be strong enough, but that doesn't make it right does it,or are you of the view that might is right? I'm sure you'd reassess your views if it were you or your loved ones on the receiving end.



> Go and tell them that they are all vile people for bombing them and while your there tell them how'd you do it!! Lmfao!!!


Given half the chance I'd do exactly that, I'd tell all the policy makers and the war mongers and the child murderers what I think of them.



> Pathetic


That sums you up pretty well actually, your just clueless, you wouldn't know how to think for yourself even if you tried, just carry on reading your tabloid gutter newspapers and be content in your compound ignorance.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

omle said:


> The yanks have said that before. Good morning Vietnam .
> 
> As for the rest of the post I think I may have just simply misunderstood everything you say as you cant seem to not try to insult or shout down someone within each post within this thread. Thats a different debate though. Nature vs Nurture another touchy subject.
> 
> Your point is what else can be done. Options are there. But that requires ground troops, and that will leave a bad taste in to many peoples mouths.


ground troops will result in our men being killed. Your ok with that but not innocent people?

If someone address me in a manner that you would a dog im sorry im not going to show that person respect. Hence my attitude to people.

Imo there is no way isis can be delt with without innocent people being killed. X


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Natalie said:


> I doubt they will be in a clear cut base, doubt they'd be that stupid


They will have no choice. If they take over a village and kill the people in it then the only ones about will be IS members. They need to store guns and ammo along with their vehicles and fuel supplies. If there's 50 IS members in a village and only 10 innocent people I don't think they will stop bombing just for 10 people.

Today's wars include everyone I'm afraid not just soldiers. That's the way it is. That's why I belive the army should just be allowed to go in and do the job and the media not report anything. Wars shouldn't last ten bloody years with modern day weapons it should last a few months. We have the power and weapons to rid the earth of IS in no time. Will we use them? Course not.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Your words are there for everyone to see.
> 
> If my opposition to the slaughter of children makes me a "mr goody 2 shoes" so be it, the question is what does your support of it make you, the wicked witch of the west midlands?
> 
> ...


I never meant it like that, that's how you read it!!!!

I agree the war shouldn't of happened in the first place and again thank the lovely labour gov for that!

I agree with 95% of what you say above. War is wrong ive lost family because of it. So how dare you say id change my views of my loved ones were involved! Have you lot family in war?

No bombing the hell out of something isnt right dont you think the US have thought about other options?

Like they give 2 hoots of peoples opinions they don't care what we think, we wouldn't be in this mess if they did!

How do you propose to replace the current gov in iraq? Talk them down from their position? It'll never happen. They wont resign either so then what do you do. You dont agree with killing them so you just leave them to it? Then it wont be long before its over here :-(

just because im not as clued up as you and i have a different opinion from yours i must be thick and you feel you can talk to me like a cvut and you wonder why my attitude is bad. Im not a thick person unlike some if i dont like it agree with someone i wouldn't do to them what you've done to me! I respect people's views dont matter of they are right or wrong everyone is entitled to think what they want. Subjects such as this will alwsys cause upset as people have such strong opinions and as people feel they are right they try and force there views on others if they feel they are wrong.

Having strong beliefs is like having a big willy, its ok to have them but it becomes a problem when you get them out in public and force them on others.

I dont read a paper tbh there usually full of BS and a waste of time.

Have a good day and enjoy the rest of your weekend. Take care xx


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> ground troops will result in our men being killed. Your ok with that but not innocent people?
> 
> If someone address me in a manner that you would a dog im sorry im not going to show that person respect. Hence my attitude to people.
> 
> Imo there is no way isis can be delt with without innocent people being killed. X


Soldiers sign up with the risk if going to a warzone. Innocent civilians dont have that choice


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> They will have no choice. If they take over a village and kill the people in it then the only ones about will be IS members. They need to store guns and ammo along with their vehicles and fuel supplies. If there's 50 IS members in a village and only 10 innocent people I don't think they will stop bombing just for 10 people.
> 
> Today's wars include everyone I'm afraid not just soldiers. That's the way it is. That's why I belive the army should just be allowed to go in and do the job and the media not report anything. Wars shouldn't last ten bloody years with modern day weapons it should last a few months. We have the power and weapons to rid the earth of IS in no time. Will we use them? Course not.


I was likening it to a military base but I see whar you mean, you make really good points


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

B.I.G said:


> I liken religious extremists to football hooligans..
> 
> Football hooligans fight for a football team. How crazy? But do you have the impression that all football fans of that team are sick and nutters?.. No.. Just a minority who are crazy..
> 
> Same with religious extremists, religion isn't the problem, it's the crazy people that can follow it and that is a small percentage so to tar all of that religion with the same brush is very small minded and idiotic.


When football hooligans fight at games or even not at the game, the higher the bill the TEAM/CLUB gets from the police. Maybe we should charge the muslim community for all crimes people commit in 'their' name the same way football teams are


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

crouchmagic said:


> I've just done some searching on America and oil, and it produces most of the oil itself / gets it from Canada / Latin America.
> 
> About 16% comes from Persian Countries
> 
> ...


This is a very good and sensible question. For what it's worth, here's a few of my thoughts:

1) America, as you say, is largely self sufficient in terms of oil production. It is at or very near the top of oil producing countries worldwide, but this is very misleading. The US has proven oil reserves of 26.5 billion barrels. The proven oil reserves of a relatively small region in the Gulf (Saudi Arabia, Iran, Iraq, Kuwait, UAE) total nearly 800 billion barrels. To put it simply, the US is running out of oil. Middle East oil will continue to support Western economies for centuries after US oil has run dry.

2) Historically, the Arab oil embargoes of the late 60's and early 70's brought the US economy to it's knees. The US banned oil exports from that time right up to the present day. The embargoes proved that a united Middle East region with the ability to control and restrict oil supply to the West is a serious threat to every developed economy, including our own. Destabilisation of the entire region and disharmony between Arab countries ensures a reliable and continuous supply of oil. For instance, if the West were able to stir up trouble between Iran and Saudi Arabia, they could provide the Saudis with weapons to 'protect' themselves with in return for free and favourable trade agreements with the saudi oil ministry.

The British did it in Iran. We agreed some kind of lease of their oilfields in the first half of the 20th century and when, after WWII, the Iranians caught on that we were fleecing them, they quite rightly tried to gain control of their oilfields themselves. British and US intelligence agencies actually instigated a coup to overthrow the government and to establish a new agreement allowing us access to their oil. We've been doing this kinda stuff for decades!

There is conflict in the Middle East because we want there to be - simple as that!


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Natalie said:


> I was likening it to a military base but I see whar you mean, you make really good points


(Quote) Harrison , today's war includes everyone!

Every war, includes everyone, always has, and the main trouble today is social media, and the speed of information gained and received.

Great for arm chair pundits, who see instant real time atrocities, but can also back fire, when something goes wrong.

Truth is we should never have gone into Iraq in the first place, and I now hear the same strategies being applied to Syria, arm the moderate, change of power, it won't work these places don't have the same ideology as the west.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

spod said:


> This is a very good and sensible question. For what it's worth, here's a few of my thoughts:
> 
> 1) America, as you say, is largely self sufficient in terms of oil production. It is at or very near the top of oil producing countries worldwide, but this is very misleading. The US has proven oil reserves of 26.5 billion barrels. The proven oil reserves of a relatively small region in the Gulf (Saudi Arabia, Iran, Iraq, Kuwait, UAE) total nearly 800 billion barrels. To put it simply, the US is running out of oil. Middle East oil will continue to support Western economies for centuries after US oil has run dry.
> 
> ...


1. Canada and Venezuela aren't running out of oil though. I get confused at people thinking Americans only want oil. Why don't they go and invade Saudi Arabia or Dubai if thats the case? Whats the point in being friendly with Saudi Arabia when they can easily put some **** in them media and go take all the oil and a lot more on top.

China also needs more oil than the US now, why aren't they invading anywhere? They seem to have a nice little trade deal, is that because they're such a nice country who don't want to hurt any muslims?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Soldiers sign up with the risk if going to a warzone. Innocent civilians dont have that choice


Very true but if it wasn't for those brave men and woman signing up we wouldn't be the decent life we have today.

If it wasn't for them who knows what this country would be like.

Like someone said previously war doesn't really effect the bad ones it effects everyone and there is no way to end situations like war and crazy fanatics without innocent people being hury or killed be it havinhg their heads hacked off on tv or being caught in the cross fire. If someone can come up with an idea i suggest they go knock Camerons n Obamas door!

Yes taking out their gov n the person who is encouraging them is a fab idea but you gotta find them first and how many people are going to die in that exercise?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Cojocaru said:


> (Quote) Harrison , today's war includes everyone!
> 
> Every war, includes everyone, always has, and the main trouble today is social media, and the speed of information gained and received.
> 
> ...


We shouldn't have gone into iraq in the first place blair was bang out of order. He should be done for war crimes imo

Ita easy to look back and say we shouldn't have but we did and we are in the mess now which needs dealing with regardless if people think the US are wrong for doing what they are doing they are going to do it anyway regardless if me, you or the pope thik its wrong they must feel it's the best option.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

dann19900 said:


> 1. Canada and Venezuela aren't running out of oil though. I *get confused at people thinking Americans only want oil. Why don't they go and invade Saudi Arabia or Dubai if thats the case*? Whats the point in being friendly with Saudi Arabia when they can easily put some **** in them media and go take all the oil and a lot more on top.
> 
> China also needs more oil than the US now, why aren't they invading anywhere? They seem to have a nice little trade deal, is that because they're such a nice country who don't want to hurt any muslims?


Americans are power crazed ****s, always have been, look how much they've interfered with other nations throughout past 100 years....even employing and giving safe haven to some of the worst Nazi War Criminals to help with curbing Communism in South AMerican countries...America wants to eb number 1, which is why they target the oil....reason they don't go to war with Saudi etc, is Iraqi / Iran etc are easier sells to the American people for a war


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> We shouldn't have gone into iraq in the first place blair was bang out of order. He should be done for war crimes imo
> 
> Ita easy to look back and say we shouldn't have but we did and we are in the mess now which needs dealing with regardless if people think the US are wrong for doing what they are doing they are going to do it anyway regardless if me, you or the pope thik its wrong they must feel it's the best option.


Didn't say it was wrong, and I definitely don't think the u.s is wrong, concerning Iraq it has happened, but I wish the west would learn, due it intervention also in North Africa.

Now on I.S, they kill everyone who do not oblige there ideology, so I'm not personally against air strikes, now before ppl start crying over civilian deaths, what about the thousand upon thousand already killed, there barbarity is unequal to anything Modern. If they are not careful Syria will turn out the same.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Natalie said:


> I was likening it to a military base but I see whar you mean, you make really good points


We are lucky in this country that the military can be separated from civilians. Some countries it's all military. IS Ain't stupid they no we choose targets and bomb them. They no our media will give our soldiers hard time when acts of violence need to take place. They do not have that. We are not fighting a country this time we are fighting a group of people that are fighting to turn land into their country. They need stopping with as many deaths as possible cuz they will gain strength and they Will them move into Europe.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> We are lucky in this country that the military can be separated from civilians. Some countries it's all military. IS Ain't stupid they no we choose targets and bomb them. They no our media will give our soldiers hard time when acts of violence need to take place. They do not have that. We are not fighting a country this time we are fighting a group of people that are fighting to turn land into their country. They need stopping with as many deaths as possible cuz they will gain strength and they Will them move into Europe.


i agree matey but someone previously stated what about the innocent people of isis? X


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

pea head said:


> It doesnt end until a nuke gets detonated a mile high.
> 
> Then what ??? :surrender:


We irradiate one third of the excess able oil in the world and the base oil price goes through the roof, the rich get richer and the rest of us have a tin of beans for Sunday dinner, if we are to go in a at all use local troops but back them with western technology, air, arty, intel, make a killing zone and hit them hard, I think some of the area they have taken will be ready for a bit of old style regimen.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

dann19900 said:


> 1. Canada and Venezuela aren't running out of oil though. I get confused at people thinking Americans only want oil. Why don't they go and invade Saudi Arabia or Dubai if thats the case? Whats the point in being friendly with Saudi Arabia when they can easily put some **** in them media and go take all the oil and a lot more on top.
> 
> China also needs more oil than the US now, why aren't they invading anywhere? They seem to have a nice little trade deal, is that because they're such a nice country who don't want to hurt any muslims?


Great points buddy. Again, Canada and Venezuela are big mates with the US. The continued supply of oil from these countries is unlikely to be challenged - so no need to invade them.

As far as the Middle East is concerned, like i said, create unrest, supply arms and make 'friends' with oil rich countries. Your oil supply is guaranteed.

I'm so glad you mentioned China. Google the 'oil for guns' scheme in Sudan. Yes, good old China are following a tried and tested method of destabilising a country, filling it with weapons and draining it of all it's oil.

I wonder where they got that idea from????????

Ever wondered why the West hasn't intervened in Sudan despite it being one of the worst places in terms of atrocities committed against humankind in recent years? I mean there's murder, rape, torture, ethnic cleansing, cannibalism, disfigurement. Just about every nasty, fukced up thing you can do to a human being is happening in Sudan right now and the West hasn't done anything.

It serves China's interests for the war to continue in Sudan just as much as it serves our interests for conflict to continue in the Middle East.


----------



## doyoueven (Apr 23, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Not all the time it doesnt. It helps a hell of a load of people


How exactly does it help people?


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

doyoueven said:


> How exactly does it help people?


If religion and your beliefs give you inner strength and comfort to get through events in your life, or just life itself, then it helps people. I may not have their beliefs but that doesn't stop me respecting what the stand by


----------



## doyoueven (Apr 23, 2013)

Natalie said:


> If religion and your beliefs give you inner strength and comfort to get through events in your life, or just life itself, then it helps people. I may not have their beliefs but that doesn't stop me respecting what the stand by


Comes across quite weak minded to be dependent on religion whenever life gets abit tough


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

doyoueven said:


> Comes across quite weak minded to be dependent on religion whenever life gets abit tough


I think Natalie is right. Im not a religious person i cant get my head round and i don't see how people can live their life by a book that was written 100s of years ago. A weak person is somwonwe who shys away from problems in their life but if looking to faith helps you thru rough times in your life who is anyone to knock that person. That doesnt make them a weak person.

Religion is like having a big willy its great to have one but when its out in public and forced on others that's when it becomes an issue. Because im not a believer it doesnt give me the right to dismiss others. Xx


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

doyoueven said:


> Comes across quite weak minded to be dependent on religion whenever life gets abit tough


I don't judge. I'm fortunate enough to have got this far without losing a loved one. And what does it matter if you lean on religion during darker times, there are worse things out there


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

pea head said:


> Launch the Polaris.


How old are you lol, we could if we could go back in time?! its been trident for the last, I don't know how long, I take it you don't drive then, actually it wouldn't matter because everything would go up and your money would be worthless, and it is not what the establishment want, they want to be at war not winning or loosing for ever, with a nice high price on oil!! you want to dig something up, lets have the good old cold war back, or should I say the cold peace?!


----------



## doyoueven (Apr 23, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I think Natalie is right. Im not a religious person i cant get my head round and i don't see how people can live their life by a book that was written 100s of years ago. A weak person is somwonwe who shys away from problems in their life but if looking to faith helps you thru rough times in your life who is anyone to knock that person. That doesnt make them a weak person.
> 
> Religion is like having a big willy its great to have one but when its out in public and forced on others that's when it becomes an issue. Because im not a believer it doesnt give me the right to dismiss others. Xx


Fair enough, agree with you on "forced on others" part


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

doyoueven said:


> Comes across quite weak minded to be dependent on religion whenever life gets abit tough


Sometimes having something there can increase your strength, drive and able you to power on. This applies not just to religion but everything in life.

It may be a placebo it may not be. You may not know but sometimes it works. Does it show weakness or just that a little push can make you go further.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

omle said:


> Sometimes having something there can increase your strength, drive and able you to power on. This applies not just to religion but everything in life.
> 
> It may be a placebo it may not be. You may not know but sometimes it works. Does it show weakness or just that a little push can make you go further.


The easiest way to kill a person mentally is to take away there hope, without hope they have nothing


----------



## doyoueven (Apr 23, 2013)

omle said:


> Sometimes having something there can increase your strength, drive and able you to power on. This applies not just to religion but everything in life.
> 
> It may be a placebo it may not be. You may not know but sometimes it works. Does it show weakness or just that a little push can make you go further.


Point taken, as I've never been religious I struggle to view the other perspective


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

doyoueven said:


> Point taken, as I've never been religious I struggle to view the other perspective


Same here matey  a couple of my friends are very religious and ive made it clear to them that i have no interest so they know not to try n change my way of thinking. I respect her views and she respects mine. We both think each other is wrong but neither of us force it down the others throat which is a problem for alot of believers. Instead of just respecting the person when they say i don't believe they try and convince you :-( x


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Natalie said:


> I don't judge. I'm fortunate enough to have got this far without losing a loved one. And what does it matter if you lean on religion during darker times, there are worse things out there


Totally agree when religion is used as a mechanism for comfort and strength, but when it's used to Sink mankind into the abyss of human wickedness, (quote).... Then obviously no.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Same here matey  a couple of my friends are very religious and ive made it clear to them that i have no interest so they know not to try n change my way of thinking. I respect her views and she respects mine. We both think each other is wrong but neither of us force it down the others throat which is a problem for alot of believers. Instead of just respecting the person when they say i don't believe they try and convince you :-( x


Ultimately this country has gone to pot because we don't respect each other's views


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

doyoueven said:


> Point taken, as I've never been religious I struggle to view the other perspective


I tried to make it more general , its not just about religion try put it into other situations.

The placebo effect with people saying they are cured from nothing more than a tablet with no medication.

Pushing that extra rep when your training partner pushes you.

Its all the same. Sometimes just a little help can bring alot more. Thats why beliefs are individual. They all bring something.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

doyoueven said:


> Comes across quite weak minded to be dependent on religion whenever life gets abit tough


So if you had your hands bound wearing a orange jumpsuit in the desert with Jihad John standing over you with his butter knife you wouldn't even pray just a little bit?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Ultimately this country has gone to pot because we don't respect each other's views


It a cause of a hell of alot of problems. Like you said not long ago people have no morals nowadays :-( people dont think twice about treading on people to get what they want :-( x


----------



## doyoueven (Apr 23, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> So if you had your hands bound wearing a orange jumpsuit in the desert with Jihad John standing over you with his butter knife you wouldn't even pray just a little bit?


Bit ironic to look to religion to save you, when you're in that situation because of religion? :lol:


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Cojocaru said:


> Totally agree when religion is used as a mechanism for comfort and strength, but when it's used to Sink mankind into the abyss of human wickedness, (quote).... Then obviously no.


Agree. But I don't see they are using a religion, but that they are manipulating it to suit. The majority of peaceful people who are religious shouldn't be victimised or looked down on because of extremists


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

doyoueven said:


> Bit ironic to look to religion to save you, when you're in that situation because of religion? :lol:


If not going to save you bro but it might take your mind off whats about to unfold no?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> It a cause of a hell of alot of problems. Like you said not long ago people have no morals nowadays :-( people dont think twice about treading on people to get what they want :-( x


I hate to say it but morals are going downwards these days because people are no longer using the commandments of a book that tells them to love each other and love thy enemy and treat somebody as you wish to be treated.

Its a very clever design basically everybody be nice to each other or you go to hell, its the perfect way to blackmail people into being nice lol


----------



## doyoueven (Apr 23, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> If not going to save you bro but it might take your mind off whats about to unfold no?


It's going to happen regardless of what you think of, why think of religion?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SSJay said:


> I hate to say it but morals are going downwards these days because people are no longer using the commandments of a book that tells them to love each other and love thy enemy and treat somebody as you wish to be treated.
> 
> Its a very clever design basically everybody be nice to each other or you go to hell, its the perfect way to blackmail people into being nice lol


Thats commen sense which aint so commen anymore. I dont need a book to tell me to be nice to people and treat them how i would like to be treated. In my eyes if you want to follow a holy book fine but dont be a fruit loop n take it to the extreme as some so. It should be used as a guide. It was written 100s of years ago when yes it was probably written with what was best then, times change things change but the concept still remains the same.

My parents aint religious but they taught me to play nice with others  x


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Agree. But I don't see they are using a religion, but that they are manipulating it to suit. The majority of peaceful people who are religious shouldn't be victimised or looked down on because of extremists


Goes without saying


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Thats commen sense which aint so commen anymore. I dont need a book to tell me to be nice to people and treat them how i would like to be treated. In my eyes if you want to follow a holy book fine but dont be a fruit loop n take it to the extreme as some so. It should be used as a guide. It was written 100s of years ago when yes it was probably written with what was best then, times change things change but the concept still remains the same.
> 
> My parents aint religious but they taught me to play nice with others  x


Its not common sense, humans are not born nice, or all have parents that teach them to be nice. Thats why SOME people need a book to teach them right from wrong. For example some people in jail and they come out a different person because they have become a christian and want to try and rectify their wrong doings of their past, nothing wrong with that in my eyes.

If your friends are p!ssing you off that much because they are preaching to you because they want you in heaven with them because they obviously care for you, then simply fcuk them off if its that bad lol.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SSJay said:


> Its not common sense, humans are not born nice, or all have parents that teach them to be nice. Thats why SOME people need a book to teach them right from wrong. For example some people in jail and they come out a different person because they have become a christian and want to try and rectify their wrong doings of their past, nothing wrong with that in my eyes.
> 
> If your friends are p!ssing you off that much because they are preaching to you because they want you in heaven with them because they obviously care for you, then simply fcuk them off if its that bad lol.


Nah there ain't nowt wrong with that.

Ive known her years n i never said she p1sses me off. She don't try n preach to me and i dont tell her she's wrong 

If people want to find god then good luck to them i say

I dont believe in Mary , jesus n josph and the immaculate conception etc but i do believe this life isn't it. Same as aliens really. With how big the galaxy universe is now way we are the only living things in it. X


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Nah there ain't nowt wrong with that.
> 
> Ive known her years n i never said she p1sses me off. She don't try n preach to me and i dont tell her she's wrong
> 
> ...


Then you believe in something as well then like her, the only difference is she knows what she believes in whereas you don't.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SSJay said:


> Then you believe in something as well then like her, the only difference is she knows what she believes in whereas you don't.


Maybe but i dont look to it for comfort or guidance


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Maybe but i dont look to it for comfort or guidance


That's great I am happy for you, unfortunately some people do though. And there is nothing wrong with it imo


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SSJay said:


> That's great I am happy for you, unfortunately some people do though. And there is nothing wrong with it imo


I never said there was anything wrong with it mate. It's not a bad thing. Religion is only bad when its used a weapon. X


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I never said there was anything wrong with it mate. It's not a bad thing. Religion is only bad when its used a weapon. X


Weren't you saying a few pages back religion should be banned ?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

McGuire86 said:


> Weren't you saying a few pages back religion should be banned ?


No I she has made the assumption of taring all religion with the same brush, basically the wrong doings of ISIS who are using Islam for their justification, suddenly means Christianity, Buddhism, Sikhism, hinduism etc are all equally as bad as well in her eyes. Yet none of them have groups that seem to be chopping heads off and declaring war on the world lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

McGuire86 said:


> Weren't you saying a few pages back religion should be banned ?


I never said completely just in public. If i wanted to be preached at is go to church. People shouldn't knock your door and they shouldn't approach you in the street. If people want to to believe in pink spotty pigs that's their choice they should respect other people when they say im an atheist. X


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I never said completely just in public. If i wanted to be preached at is go to church. People shouldn't knock your door and they shouldn't approach you in the street. If people want to to believe in pink spotty pigs that's their choice they should respect other people when they say im an atheist. X


Do people actually still do all that? I have not had a knock on my door by christians in years nor have I ever been stopped by one in the street to try and be converted lol.

BTW just to let know you are not an athiest :tongue:


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I never said completely just in public. *If i wanted to be preached at is go to church*. People shouldn't knock your door and they shouldn't approach you in the street. If people want to to believe in pink spotty pigs that's their choice they should respect other people when they say im an atheist. X


I don't understand that.

Pink spotty pigs ? What religion is that then? Do you have to dye your hair pink to follow that religion ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SSJay said:


> No I she has made the assumption of taring all religion with the same brush, basically the wrong doings of ISIS who are using Islam for their justification, suddenly means Christianity, Buddhism, Sikhism, hinduism etc are all equally as bad as well in her eyes. Yet none of them have groups that seem to be chopping heads off and declaring war on the world lol


I dont do religion i never have nor will i ever. But very true you haven't heard of any other religions hacking off heads in the name of what they believe in.

No matter what religion you'll get the fanatic crazy fools who take everything literally and turn in nasty.


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

SSJay said:


> Do people actually still do all that? I have not had a knock on my door by christians in years nor have I ever been stopped by one in the street to try and be converted lol.
> 
> BTW just to let know you are not an athiest :tongue:


That always makes me laugh when people say that. I honestly cannot remember anytime in my life when someone has stopped me in the street to speak to me about their chosen religion. I do however remember countless times I've been stopped by charities and BS spam marketing.

Nor have I ever had someone knock on my door, oh that's a lie I had a Jehovah witness once knock, he was very polite and brief and soon went on his way, not at any time did he try 'preaching' or forcing his views on me..


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SSJay said:


> Do people actually still do all that? I have not had a knock on my door by christians in years nor have I ever been stopped by one in the street to try and be converted lol.
> 
> BTW just to let know you are not an athiest :tongue:


There's to ladies walking round my area at the min. And in my town there is usually a man shouting all stuff but he wasn't there this week. Im just saying people believe what they want n there's nothing wrong with that just dont force it on others.

Im more of an atheist then anything else. So what am i then?

ps i was born with the pink hair :laugh: x


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> There's to ladies walking round my area at the min. And in my town there is usually a man shouting all stuff but he wasn't there this week. Im just saying people believe what they want n there's nothing wrong with that just dont force it on others.
> 
> Im more of an atheist then anything else. So what am i then?
> 
> ps i was born with the pink hair :laugh: x


As you believe in a afterlife or somewhere after here I would put you more of a agnostic. Atheists believe in nothing, no god no after-life, once your dead your dead and thats it, nothingness.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

McGuire86 said:


> That always makes me laugh when people say that. I honestly cannot remember anytime in my life when someone has stopped me in the street to speak to me about their chosen religion. I do however remember countless times I've been stopped by charities and BS spam marketing.
> 
> Nor have I ever had someone knock on my door, oh that's a lie I had a Jehovah witness once knock, he was very polite and brief and soon went on his way, not at any time did he try 'preaching' or forcing his views on me..


Exactly, the only time ever for me has been by johovos and that was years and years ago lol, as for being stopped in the street to be converted, never fullstop lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SSJay said:


> As you believe in a afterlife or somewhere after here I would put you more of a agnostic. Atheists believe in nothing, no god no after-life, once your dead your dead and thats it, nothingness.


id say im open minded. When people say i believe in this that or the other i dont instantly shoot them down i listen to them and i give my opinion.

I believe in a bit of everything one way or another.

Ghosts, aliens etc

Aliens more than others as there is more evidence to support that but other stuff it can't be proved or no proved so i keep an open mind and have my opinion. Xx


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Claims to be an atheist, contradicts herself and knows nothing about atheism, lol..


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SSJay said:


> Exactly, the only time ever for me has been by johovos and that was years and years ago lol, as for being stopped in the street to be converted, never fullstop lol


i live in dudley mate and they come every couple of weeks usually when im eating my dinner lol ive been stopped in the street 3 times to be exact. My dad told one of them the had a blood transfusion and they just gave him a dirty look and walked away. X


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

McGuire86 said:


> Claims to be an atheist, contradicts herself and knows nothing about atheism, lol..


I never said im athiest i said believes dont respect people when they say im an atheist. I know im not an atheist!!!!!!

This is getting boring now tbh repeating things over n over its very tiresome.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

can we get an airstrike on this thread please :thumb: :tongue:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

McGuire86 said:


> Claims to be an atheist, contradicts herself and knows nothing about atheism, lol..


Show me where i said i was an atheist? Read what i wrote will ua before barkng at me! And where have i contradicted myself?

Least i aint twisting stuff to make you look a tw4t!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> can we get an airstrike on this thread please :thumb: :tongue:


Please do I'm getting very bored of it now tbh. Going round n round in flipping in circles repeating the same thing over n over again. Jeeeeeze. X


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I never said im athiest i said believes dont respect people when they say im an atheist. *I know im not an atheist!!!!!!*
> 
> This is getting boring now tbh repeating things over n over its very tiresome.


Except I was joking and you are actually an athiest just an agnostic one :lol: only winding you up lol. Really this thread should be put to bed by now lol.


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Show me where i said i was an atheist? Read what i wrote will ua before barkng at me! And where have i contradicted myself?
> 
> Least i aint twisting stuff to make you look a tw4t!!


Ok



Misspinky1983 said:


> Im more of an atheist then anything else.


I'm not barking at you, simply stating a fact. The only person who is making themselves looking like a 'tw4t' here is you. I've read this whole thread and some of your replies are embarrassing to say the least. You can't maintain a conversation or have a debate without resulting to swearing and calling names, your knowledge on the topics raised is very weak, and you can't even grasp basic English skills.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

McGuire86 said:


> Ok
> 
> I'm not barking at you, simply stating a fact. The only person who is making themselves looking like a 'tw4t' here is you. I've read this whole thread and some of your replies are embarrassing to say the least. You can't maintain a conversation or have a debate without resulting to swearing and calling names, your knowledge on the topics raised is very weak, and you can't even grasp basic English skills.


Agreed. A discussion is one thing but when it descends into name calling then no points can be taken seriously


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

McGuire86 said:


> Ok
> 
> I'm not barking at you, simply stating a fact. The only person who is making themselves looking like a 'tw4t' here is you. I've read this whole thread and some of your replies are embarrassing to say the least. You can't maintain a conversation or have a debate without resulting to swearing and calling names, your knowledge on the topics raised is very weak, and you can't even grasp basic English skills.


Your opinion mate!

As previously said if someone address me in a manner they wouldn't grace a dog with im sorry i will NOT show that person respect. If you've read the whole threat (round of applause) you should of noticed i wasnt the first with the name calling so get your facts straight before barking at me!

In regard to my English its not needed in a pathetic social media site 

In regards to knowledge your right but not one person on here as tried to educate with their opinions they have just simply said my opinion is wrong and for that they are no better than me. Anyone can put someone down but to give them the right way of doing things takes a decent person which there isnt many! !


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Agreed. A discussion is one thing but when it descends into name calling then no points can be taken seriously


Yea discussion is one thing but when people cant actually no wont see others points of view then that's far worse!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

freddee said:


> How old are you lol, we could if we could go back in time?! its been trident for the last, I don't know how long, I take it you don't drive then, actually it wouldn't matter because everything would go up and your money would be worthless, and it is not what the establishment want, they want to be at war not winning or loosing for ever, with a nice high price on oil!! you want to dig something up, lets have the good old cold war back, or should I say the cold peace?!


Bless....im in my 40s pal.

Its an old Megadeth song about nukes FFS....pipe down


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

People fall out over stuff like this. Admin needs to remove it tbh. Its getting past a joke imo. Let me guess im wrong about that too!!


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hilarious


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

McGuire86 said:


> Hilarious


It is actually mate. Everyone as wasted a Sunday bickering over something that our opinions etc wont make the slightest bit of difference too. So yeah :lol:


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> It is actually mate. Everyone as wasted a Sunday bickering over something that our opinions etc wont make the slightest bit of difference too. So yeah :lol:


I'm sure you've wasted most of September with your 500 posts :lol:


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Your opinion mate!
> 
> As previously said if someone address me in a manner they wouldn't grace a dog with im sorry i will NOT show that person respect. If you've read the whole threat (round of applause) you should of noticed i wasnt the first with the name calling so get your facts straight before barking at me!
> 
> ...


I am not trying to be rude here but I think the point people are trying to make is you seem to be arguing about something that really you know nothing about so perhaps you should just leave it. If people are being rude to you then just ignore them that's their problem not yours.

As for your English don't worry about it I am dyslexic so my English is as bad as it gets lol, but I do try to not look like to much of a tard :laugh: but no matter how hard I try I will still look always look an illiterate sh!t lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

McGuire86 said:


> I'm sure you've wasted most of September with your 500 posts :lol:


and you wonder why ive got a bad attitude towards people!! Pfffff


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> and you wonder why ive got a bad attitude towards people!! Pfffff


I just put it down to your upbringing


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SSJay said:


> I am not trying to be rude here but I think the point people are trying to make is you seem to be arguing about something that really you know nothing about so perhaps you should just leave it. If people are being rude to you then just ignore them that's their problem not yours.
> 
> As for your English don't worry about it I am dyslexic so my English is as bad as it gets lol, but I do try to not look like to much of a tard :laugh: but no matter how hard I try I will still look always look an illiterate sh!t lol


Your prob right but people have said my opinion is wrong but not one person as got the audacity to say how n widen my views on it. Like i said its easy to slate someone and make them feel stupid but actually educating them no one has got a clue.

Only shallow people with nothing better to say pick at people's English etc 

Not once have i said what someones opinion is wrong but im the bad one. Funny that ay it?

Im done here matey. Some people aint worthy to lick my boots.

Have a good day matey and enjoy the rest of your weekend. Xx


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> I just put it down to your upbringing


And you say im the shallow one? How dare you insult my parents!

my upbringing for your info was very good. I cant fault my parents. My attitude is because of people like you!!


----------



## mightyman (Sep 21, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Yea discussion is one thing but when people cant actually no wont see others points of view then that's far worse!


Yoi are inciting hatred and racism, you are speaking like a terrorist asking for people to be bombed, quite frankly you should be arrested.

How dare you think its ok to freely speak of bombing a people because of their religion, and you wonder why human beings resent the thought of you, let alone the sight.

People like you,should have your passport taken from you and kicked out this country, anyone like you should also be dealt with, because its uneducated, ignorant racist fools like you that are the reason our kids grow up confused with hatred and end up killing each-other...

You can be an athiest, but does not give you the right rant like a terrorist about muslims.

Keep being who you are, its a good look for you, you must shop at the same place ISIS do.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> I just put it down to your upbringing


you know what drop dead!!

i went to school, college and uni, ive never been in trouble with the law. ive now got a good job. Ive got my own car everything you could wish for from life. Im not a washed up scrubber with half a dozen kids living on benefits so my parents did a dam fine job of raising me!

So you can stick you opinion down your throat and hopefully you'll choke on it! Your not fit to lick p1ss of my boots!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

mightyman said:


> Yoi are inciting hatred and racism, you are speaking like a terrorist asking for people to be bombed, quite frankly you should be arrested.
> 
> How dare you think its ok to freely speak of bombing a people because of their religion, and you wonder why human beings resent the thought of you, let alone the sight.
> 
> ...


what the hell are you smoking?

I never said bomb people because of their religion. Isis need destroying using the best possible method!

If i dont like something thats my choice it's got frig all to do with you tbh!

How can you be racist against a religion! Im not racist im islamist! And frankly my dear i dont give a dam what you think?

Lmao get my passport taken away are you for real?

Im with the US on isis tbh mate and if that makes me a bad person well fk me id give thr devil a run for his money! !


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

SSJay said:


> Except I was joking and you are actually an athiest just an agnostic one :lol: only winding you up lol. Really this thread should be put to bed by now lol.


Poking fun at me being a agnostic atheist 

Only joking.

@Misspinky1983

I dont doubt that you are a good person who knows right from wrong. If we read your posts you do come across very single minded and offensive at times.

That said i dont hold that against you as i feel and hope that you simply became backed into a corner and Nature took over from Nurture.

When i get angry and we all do or we feel very strongly about something we sometimes put across very weakly and poorly our ideas and thoughts.

This whole ISIS issue is wrong and let us hope that as little as possible innocents get caught in the crossfire.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

pea head said:


> Bless....im in my 40s pal.
> 
> Its an old Megadeth song about nukes FFS....pipe down


Pipe down?! I'm 53, sorry mega death? not my listening, might turn up at the punk reunion, lighten up! Polaris!! lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> you know what drop dead!!
> 
> i went to school, college and uni, ive never been in trouble with the law. ive now got a good job. Ive got my own car everything you could wish for from life. Im not a washed up scrubber with half a dozen kids living on benefits so my parents did a dam fine job of raising me!
> 
> So you can stick you opinion down your throat and hopefully you'll choke on it! Your not fit to lick p1ss of my boots!!


I wish that said piiss flaps. I totally would


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> I wish that said piiss flaps. I totally would


but i wouldn't as i have no time for people who slate my upbringing. If you dont like me fine i dont care but having a pop ar my folks is shallow and crosses the line.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> but i wouldn't as i have no time for people who slate my upbringing. If you dont like me fine i dont care but having a pop ar my folks is shallow and crosses the line.


I was offering to lick your piiss flaps chillax


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> I was offering to lick your piiss flaps chillax


well dont!!!

You agreed with that fktard up there that i must of had a bad upbringing therefor your no better then him so dont even reply to my comments!


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

McGuire86 said:


> I'm sure you've wasted most of September with your 500 posts :lol:


Lmao fcuking hell she got more posts than you and you been a member since 2011 :lol:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> well dont!!!
> 
> You agreed with that fktard up there that i must of had a bad upbringing therefor your no better then him so dont even reply to my comments!


I haven't agreed with anyone you fuuking moron!!

I'm inclined to believe him with stupid ass replies like that.

Get off your high horse and go back to your never ending questions on understanding ephedrine you simple, rude woman.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> i agree matey but someone previously stated what about the innocent people of isis? X


There are no innocent people of IS. There are innocent iraqi people but not IS. Here's where the the media need to go away. The men will fight, the women give birth to children the men train up to belive what they do is right. The problem needs extermination and that means IS men women and children need destroying so it's not allowed to carry on. If not we will forever be fighting this problem.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

mightyman said:


> Yoi are inciting hatred and racism, you are speaking like a terrorist asking for people to be bombed, quite frankly you should be arrested.
> 
> How dare you think its ok to freely speak of bombing a people because of their religion, and you wonder why human beings resent the thought of you, let alone the sight.
> 
> ...


You need to read back thru the whole thread before barking at me. Yes i probably have come across rude and offensive im sorry for that but IM NOT RACIST NOR WILL I EVER BE! racist is a word simply used by weak minded people because they are losing an argument or havnt got anything better to say!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> I haven't agreed with anyone you fuuking moron!!
> 
> I'm inclined to believe him with stupid ass replies like that.
> 
> Get off your high horse and go back to your never ending questions on understanding ephedrine you simple, rude woman.


you did the muppet who said i blame your upbringing you LIKED it!


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> you know what drop dead!!
> 
> i went to school, college and uni, ive never been in trouble with the law. ive now got a good job. Ive got my own car everything you could wish for from life. Im not a washed up scrubber with half a dozen kids living on benefits so my parents did a dam fine job of raising me!
> 
> So you can stick you opinion down your throat and hopefully you'll choke on it! Your not fit to lick p1ss of my boots!!


Seems like all that education was wasted.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> Seems like all that education was wasted.


you should of dribbled down your mother's leg or been swallowed you complete and utter waste of oxygen!!


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> There are no innocent people of IS. There are innocent iraqi people but not IS. Here's where the the media need to go away. The men will fight, the women give birth to children the men train up to belive what they do is right. The problem needs extermination and that means IS men women and children need destroying so it's not allowed to carry on. If not we will forever be fighting this problem.


In a nutshell you are saying the area needs cleansing?


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> you should of dribbled down your mother's leg or been swallowed you complete and utter waste of oxygen!!


Seeing as your parents brought you up well theyd be so proud of you right now


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> you know what drop dead!!
> 
> i went to school, college and uni, ive never been in trouble with the law. ive now got a good job. Ive got my own car everything you could wish for from life. Im not a washed up scrubber with half a dozen kids living on benefits so my parents did a dam fine job of raising me!
> 
> So you can stick you opinion down your throat and hopefully you'll choke on it! Your not fit to lick p1ss of my boots!!


why have you **** on your boots? im guessing your still living in Dudley


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> you did the muppet who said i blame your upbringing you LIKED it!


I found his post humorous due to its childish content. You seem to be finding plenty of people to spit your dummy out at, I'll most definitely not be drawn to such stupidity.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> There are no innocent people of IS. There are innocent iraqi people but not IS. Here's where the the media need to go away. The men will fight, the women give birth to children the men train up to belive what they do is right. The problem needs extermination and that means IS men women and children need destroying so it's not allowed to carry on. If not we will forever be fighting this problem.


No. You reeducate the young children. Killing young children because of who they were born into? Really?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> I found his post humorous due to its childish content. You seem to be finding plenty of people to spit your dummy out at, I'll most definitely not be drawn to such stupidity.


In that case please accept my apology. Ill dance all day with a slanging match but slatting someone parents i feel is absolute disgrace and shows the person is nothing more than a grade "a" cvnt. Xx


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Natalie said:


> No. You reeducate the young children. Killing young children because of who they were born into? Really?


Should the children be brought up in a non extremist setting they would most likely grow up perfectly fine


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Natalie said:


> No. You reeducate the young children. Killing young children because of who they were born into? Really?


War is war!! You'd think differently if it was on your door step.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> Seeing as your parents brought you up well theyd be so proud of you right now


 :wub:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

SSJay said:


> In a nutshell you are saying the area needs cleansing?


That's right mate. All of IS needs making extinct from the earth. If not the kids of the fighters will grow up wanting to carry on what they think is right.

Fight fire with fire. IS want to cleanse the land so everyone supports them and their beliefs. The land needs cleansing of evil.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

barsnack said:


> why have you **** on your boots? im guessing your still living in Dudley


unfortunately yeah :-( moving soon tho


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> War is war!! You'd think differently if it was on your door step.


War is not war. We follow the Geneva convention. They do not.

We are better and more civilised people than killing anyone by association.


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

#powerful said:


> Lmao fcuking hell she got more posts than you and you been a member since 2011 :lol:


Different priorities lol


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

spod said:


> This is a very good and sensible question. For what it's worth, here's a few of my thoughts:
> 
> 1) America, as you say, is largely self sufficient in terms of oil production. It is at or very near the top of oil producing countries worldwide, but this is very misleading. The US has proven oil reserves of 26.5 billion barrels. The proven oil reserves of a relatively small region in the Gulf (Saudi Arabia, Iran, Iraq, Kuwait, UAE) total nearly 800 billion barrels. To put it simply, the US is running out of oil. Middle East oil will continue to support Western economies for centuries after US oil has run dry.
> 
> ...


This is the bigger picture for those who care to look, we are forever bickering over the details and the finer points, but when you take a step back and look at the overall context its not difficult for any objective thinking person to see the reality for what it is.

It amazes me how many fall for the official propaganda, it whips people into such a hateful frenzy that they'll go to the extent of calling for the murder of children because sky news told them that there is a bunch of nutjobs in the desert that need eradicating, what they fail to tell the people is why those nutjobs are so angry, what is it that has made them like that?

We're forever being told that its the "terrorists" that are the bad guys, but in reality most of the wars and bloodshed that happen in that region is down to our governments, its because our governments are capitalists/imperialists who literally create wars for profit, and we call the Arabs names like barbaric or savage etc but in reality they're just lashing out in frustration due to the injustices they witness and suffer at the hands of the west.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Natalie said:


> No. You reeducate the young children. Killing young children because of who they were born into? Really?


I wish your way would work and it might in about 3 or 4 generations but you will still have groups. It's not wrong to them, it's right it's a way of life.

What would you do if someone said your way of life was wrong and I want to show you how to live properly? You would stand up for your beliefs and the way of life you think is right.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> That's right mate. All of IS needs making extinct from the earth. If not the kids of the fighters will grow up wanting to carry on what they think is right.
> 
> Fight fire with fire. IS want to cleanse the land so everyone supports them and their beliefs. The land needs cleansing of evil.


My friend said the same just the other day it all needs wiping out and just starting a fresh and then hopefully it can begin to become westernized like places like dubai and abudabi etc. He said I know that sounds harsh as its virtually genocide but it would finally end the fighting once and for all, the problem is though the country is just to PC these days and we have no leaders with enough back bone to do it. Also can you imagine how many people would moan if that happened? Either way nobody will ever be happy even if the cause is a means to an ends


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Natalie said:


> War is not war. We follow the Geneva convention. They do not.
> 
> We are better and more civilised people than killing anyone by association.


You can take the people away from evil but you cant take the evil out of the person.

I dont think its as easy as you would like it to be. In a perfect world yes no innocent people will get hurt but this is not a perfect world. X


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> I wish your way would work and it might in about 3 or 4 generations but you will still have groups. It's not wrong to them, it's right it's a way of life.
> 
> What would you do if someone said your way of life was wrong and I want to show you how to live properly? You would stand up for your beliefs and the way of life you think is right.


Exactly it isn't that simple unfortunately.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You can take the people away from evil but you cant take the evil out of the person.
> 
> I dont think its as easy as you would like it to be. In a perfect world yes no innocent people will get hurt but this is not a perfect world. X


No one is born evil. I never said It was easy but I don't class mass killing of children because of their parents as easy


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

12 gauge said:


> This is the bigger picture for those who care to look, we are forever bickering over the details and the finer points, but when you take a step back and look at the overall context its not difficult for any objective thinking person to see the reality for what it is.
> 
> It amazes me how many fall for the official propaganda, it whips people into such a hateful frenzy that they'll go to the extent of calling for the murder of children because sky news told them that there is a bunch of nutjobs in the desert that need eradicating, what they fail to tell the people is why those nutjobs are so angry, what is it that has made them like that?
> 
> We're forever being told that its the "terrorists" that are the bad guys, but in reality most of the wars and bloodshed that happen in that region is down to our governments, its because our governments are capitalists/imperialists who literally create wars for profit, and we call the Arabs names like barbaric or savage etc but in reality they're just lashing out in frustration due to the injustices they witness and suffer at the hands of the west.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Im out of the conversation now. I've been happy to discuss it until now but I'm running the risk of sounding rude. I refuse to get into a discussion as to whether mass killing of children is better than a long term goal. It's disgusting


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SSJay said:


> Exactly it isn't that simple unfortunately.


In a perfect world all the IS members would be wiped out all the young children given a new lease of life good education etc but we all know thats not possible. Things need to be done as quick and painlessly as possible with as little innocent deaths as possible. The longer the gov dither over what they are going to do the more knowledge isis will have. They hear the news etc there not stupid people.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Natalie said:


> No one is born evil. I never said I was easy but I don't class mass killing of children because of their parents as easy


Children are born innocent. Racism, hate etc is breed and the initiators need destroying as it will carry on forever n a day.

I think no matter what they do it'll only be for now until some other nut job decides to start again.

If a child is young enough they can be set on the right path aftet this isis cr4p but itll be hard to teach a 14 year old otherwise as they have had such a long time of being preached to about hate.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Natalie said:


> Im out of the conversation now. I've been happy to discuss it until now but I'm running the risk of sounding rude. I refuse to get into a discussion as to whether mass killing of children is better than a long term goal. It's disgusting


oi thats twice now

lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> unfortunately yeah :-( moving soon tho


doesn't count if you move to

Cradley Heath

Wolves


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

barsnack said:


> doesn't count if you move to
> 
> Cradley Heath
> 
> Wolves


Haha thats all good then aint it lmao x


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Natalie said:


> *No one is born evil*. I never said It was easy but I don't class mass killing of children because of their parents as easy


What about Damien from the Omen


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

McGuire86 said:


> Different priorities lol


...it's one of those quality V quantity things innit brother......? :confused1:


----------



## mightyman (Sep 21, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> what the hell are you smoking?
> 
> I never said bomb people because of their religion. Isis need destroying using the best possible method!
> 
> ...


" A religion thats barbaric and uncivilised", "Its wrong innocent people will be killed but IS needs to be destroyed man, woman or CHILD","I said the religion is disgusting and so are the people who follow it!", "Ive got no sympathy for any of them tbh. They deserve what they get imo."

"All religions should be banned it caused unnecessary sh1t" youve now breached the Public Order Act 1986 which bars behavior that resembles that as of being anti-Semitic behaviour where there is an intent to stir up racial hatred towards a religious "GROUP"

There has been a legal ruling that Sikhs are included in the definition of a RACIAL GROUP (Mandla v Dowell-Lee [1983] 2 AC 548). In the Mandla case, reference is made to the judgment in King-Ansell v Police [1979] 2 NZLR 531 as being a persuasive authority for Jews being included in the definition of a racial group as well as a religious group. Although not criminal cases, further support for this proposition can be found in the cases of R v JFS [2009] UKSC 15 which related to the legality of the admission policy of a Jewish secondary school and Seide v Gillette Industries Ltd [1980] IRLR 427 in which an Employment Appeal Tribunal ruled that anti-semitic comments made by a fellow-worker were made because he was a member of the Jewish race, not because of his religion.

"A religious group means a group of persons defined by reference to religious belief or lack of religious belief. This includes M U S L I M S, Hindus and Christians, and different sects within a religion." It also includes people who do not hold any religious beliefs at all.

as defined Muslims are also identified under the same act as a Religious group that qualifies for equal protection, and its ironic how you also carry the tone of "belief" of which you constantly try to tell us you don't hold as a religion does.

Racial and Religious Hatred Act of 2006 expands on the Public Order Act by condemning the display of threatening WRITTEN MATERIAL.

Which is what you have consistently done throughout this topic

"Im not religious. I live my the law thats it."...so you are not a Law abiding British Citizen, that makes you a terrorist

"How do you see this isis problem being sorted without hurting innocent kids? "

the list goes on with you, you are a racist and UNDER UK LAW, accountable for prosecution.

i am actually reporting you and everything is going to be followed up, you cant write this trash in my country and get away with it, its people like you, we need to remove from our streets and stick in a cell.

(http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2330809/Lee-Rigby-death-11-people-UK-arrested-making-racist-anti-religious-comments-online-British-soldiers-death.html)

you will be dealt with my dear by the relevant authorities, all the best to what comes next for you.


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

spod said:


> ...it's one of those quality V quantity things innit brother......? :confused1:


Haha something like that :thumbup1:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

doyoueven said:


> It's going to happen regardless of what you think of, why think of religion?


Would you not even pray to aliens to come and abduct you and zap jihad johnny with their lazer guns?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

freddee said:


> Pipe down?! I'm 53, sorry mega death? not my listening, might turn up at the punk reunion, lighten up! Polaris!! lol


Its 24 year old song about nuclear warheads...it says launch the Polaris,i was waiting for somebody carry on with the lyrics


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

pea head said:


> Its 24 year old song about nuclear warheads...it says launch the Polaris,i was waiting for somebody carry on with the lyrics


Sorry grandpa, you're on your own! :whistling:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

spod said:


> Sorry grandpa, you're on your own! :whistling:


 So it seems


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

SSJay said:


> My friend said the same just the other day it all needs wiping out and just starting a fresh and then hopefully it can begin to become westernized like places like dubai and abudabi etc. He said I know that sounds harsh as its virtually genocide but it would finally end the fighting once and for all, the problem is though the country is just to PC these days and we have no leaders with enough back bone to do it. Also can you imagine how many people would moan if that happened? Either way nobody will ever be happy even if the cause is a means to an ends


I no mate that's the problem. It's not that the leaders ain't strong enough end of the day they only have to say words not do the action. As you say how many would get on their high horse about it? We are not killing innocent people like Hitler did we would be killing a violent group of people and making sure there's no left to carry it on. We are only talking thousands not millions of people


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Natalie said:


> Im out of the conversation now. I've been happy to discuss it until now but I'm running the risk of sounding rude. I refuse to get into a discussion as to whether mass killing of children is better than a long term goal. It's disgusting


Too right...people on here have been calling for the deaths of *ignorant children brainwashed and filled with hate for other peoples*.

I mean FFS, can they not see the irony of what they're actually saying.

Someone please point them in the direction of the nearest mirror......if they have anything other than sh1te for brains, the penny may drop sooner or later.

Oh well..... one more idiot on the ignore list... :death:


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

spod said:


> Too right...people on here have been calling for the deaths of *ignorant children brainwashed and filled with hate for other peoples*.
> 
> I mean FFS, can they not see the irony of what they're actually saying.
> 
> ...


Get ready for the barrage of vile abuse


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

SSJay said:


> My friend said the same just the other day it all needs wiping out and just starting a fresh and then hopefully it can begin to become westernized like places like dubai and abudabi etc. He said I know that sounds harsh as its virtually genocide but it would finally end the fighting once and for all, the problem is though the country is just to PC these days and we have no leaders with enough back bone to do it. Also can you imagine how many people would moan if that happened? Either way nobody will ever be happy even if the cause is a means to an ends


Mate,you don't understand the depth of what their religion means to them.it is their lives.you cannot take it from them,forcefully or otherwise.

Even if you did "eradicate" all the "extremist Muslims",you will never westernise the ones you leave behind.they would come back 100 times stronger.

Anyway,what is so good about a western lifestyle,for the Middle East?

Before we came along with all our great ideas of democracy and freedom of speech,they were doing their own thing and occasionally fighting amongst themselves,but they were in a much better state than they are in,now.

Believe it or not,many people in the Middle East used to go to Iraq,to study.supposedly it was one of the best places to go regarding university degrees.its not always been a hell on earth.

It is us westerners who have made it this way,and in turn caused most of,if not all,the extremism we are reaping today.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> I no mate that's the problem. It's not that the leaders ain't strong enough end of the day they only have to say words not do the action. As you say how many would get on their high horse about it? We are not killing innocent people like Hitler did we would be killing a violent group of people and making sure there's no left to carry it on. We are only talking thousands not millions of people


I understand exactly where you are coming from but honestly either way we cant win, look at this forum for example I bet about about 90% on here will disagree with you "killing children is wrong killing innocents etc etc" so can you imagine what the world would be like if it was done? Being cruel for a means to a end makes sense if it going to be better off in the long run I agree totally but then you need a guy who has enough bottle to be able to live with the major criticism and constant death threats he will get afterwards, which there is no one like that. To many people think it can just be sorted by talking, shaking hands, hugging etc, its never worked yet and never will, unfortunately this isn't fairy land we live in its the earth and its a cruel world.

For the people who disagree with this guys post I would love to hear a better solution that will actually work?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Chrisallan said:


> Mate,you don't understand the depth of what their religion means to them.it is their lives.you cannot take it from them,forcefully or otherwise.
> 
> Even if you did "eradicate" all the "extremist Muslims",you will never westernise the ones you leave behind.they would come back 100 times stronger.
> 
> ...


Trust me I know exactly how much their religion means to them lol


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

SSJay said:


> Trust me I know exactly how much their religion means to them lol


Ah,you have me intrigued!

Or,in layman's terms,I'm a nosey bastard!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

pea head said:


> Its 24 year old song about nuclear warheads...it says launch the Polaris,i was waiting for somebody carry on with the lyrics


going to have to youtube it, sounds a bit anglegrinderish though!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

SSJay said:


> I understand exactly where you are coming from but honestly either way we cant win, look at this forum for example I bet about about 90% on here will disagree with you "killing children is wrong killing innocents etc etc" so can you imagine what the world would be like if it was done? Being cruel for a means to a end makes sense if it going to be better off in the long run I agree totally but then you need a guy who has enough bottle to be able to live with the major criticism and constant death threats he will get afterwards, which there is no one like that. To many people think it can just be sorted by talking, shaking hands, hugging etc, its never worked yet and never will, unfortunately this isn't fairy land we live in its the earth and its a cruel world.
> 
> For the people who disagree with this guys post I would love to hear a better solution that will actually work?


We need to stop media reporting wars. It was that in Vietnam that caused a riot in USA cuz the soft cvnts didn't like it. Reporters have no place in a war zone. Civilians have no right to have an opinion on a soldiers job.

Look at bin Laden, Obama just said go in and kill everything that gets in your way. That's what they did and jobs done. They can feck about trying to educate them but it takes generations


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

mightyman said:


> " A religion thats barbaric and uncivilised", "Its wrong innocent people will be killed but IS needs to be destroyed man, woman or CHILD","I said the religion is disgusting and so are the people who follow it!", "Ive got no sympathy for any of them tbh. They deserve what they get imo."
> 
> "All religions should be banned it caused unnecessary sh1t" youve now breached the Public Order Act 1986 which bars behavior that resembles that as of being anti-Semitic behaviour where there is an intent to stir up racial hatred towards a religious "GROUP"
> 
> ...


 :thumb:

so you want my address aswell?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

mightyman said:


> " A religion thats barbaric and uncivilised", "Its wrong innocent people will be killed but IS needs to be destroyed man, woman or CHILD","I said the religion is disgusting and so are the people who follow it!", "Ive got no sympathy for any of them tbh. They deserve what they get imo."
> 
> "All religions should be banned it caused unnecessary sh1t" youve now breached the Public Order Act 1986 which bars behavior that resembles that as of being anti-Semitic behaviour where there is an intent to stir up racial hatred towards a religious "GROUP"
> 
> ...


Its also my country to you moron!

Its people you who need a bullet in their head.

Theres things i know for a fact i havent written so if you want to report me please do so matey  there's worse things been said on here! Ill keep you posted of what happens 

I said i live by the law not by my law so get your facts straight before you dictate your pathetic BS to me!

Your a nut job plain and simple


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> We need to stop media reporting wars. It was that in Vietnam that caused a riot in USA cuz the soft cvnts didn't like it. Reporters have no place in a war zone. Civilians have no right to have an opinion on a soldiers job.
> 
> Look at bin Laden, Obama just said go in and kill everything that gets in your way. That's what they did and jobs done. They can feck about trying to educate them but it takes generations


Its like a cancer, unfortunately there will still be some good parts connected to the area that the cancer is in, but eventually those parts will get infected as well and either way, when you take the cancer out you are going to take some good parts out that the cancer is connected to anyway, so its easier to just cut it all out rather then risking it coming back again. But the main benefit is, once its gone, its gone.

If only the world was a human body lol.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

freddee said:


> going to have to youtube it, sounds a bit anglegrinderish though!


Dave Mustaine is a lyrical genius

Rust in peace..polaris and Holy Wars....just get the lyrics up and you will get what i was on about


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

pea head said:


> Dave Mustaine is a lyrical genius
> 
> Rust in peace..polaris and Holy Wars....just get the lyrics up and you will get what i was on about


I warm up to gears of war


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

mightyman said:


> " A religion thats barbaric and uncivilised", "Its wrong innocent people will be killed but IS needs to be destroyed man, woman or CHILD","I said the religion is disgusting and so are the people who follow it!", "Ive got no sympathy for any of them tbh. They deserve what they get imo."
> 
> "All religions should be banned it caused unnecessary sh1t" youve now breached the Public Order Act 1986 which bars behavior that resembles that as of being anti-Semitic behaviour where there is an intent to stir up racial hatred towards a religious "GROUP"
> 
> ...


The fact you have singled me out proves you have a personal problem with me!

Theres been more than my comments on here that could be classed as racist but all them comments were made by men. You sexist ba5tard!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

mightyman said:


> "
> 
> the list goes on with you, you are a racist and UNDER UK LAW, accountable for prosecution.
> 
> ...


she`s mad as a box of frogs but next to you look sane, thats some feat


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Its also my country to you moron!
> 
> Its people you who need a bullet in their head.
> 
> ...


i imagine this will pan out fairly interestingly.

in imagination land.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

saxondale said:


> I warm up to gears of war


No mate 44 minutes is the one


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

saxondale said:


> she`s mad as a box of frogs but next to you look sane, thats some feat


you sure it aint just desksitter under a different username, back to annoy you.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

zasker said:


> you sure it aint just desksitter under a different username, back to annoy you.


he`s not that mad


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> There are no innocent people of IS. There are innocent iraqi people but not IS. Here's where the the media need to go away. The men will fight, the women give birth to children the men train up to belive what they do is right. The problem needs extermination and that means IS men women and children need destroying so it's not allowed to carry on. If not we will forever be fighting this problem.


This is exactly what i think but every man and is dog has said im an evil bitch and im racist and im gonna get reported for some cr4p or another.

@mightyman here you go hows about reporting him to you sexist ba5tard!


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

saxondale said:


> he`s not that mad


wow, i didnt think it was possible to find someone who was worse than him :lol:


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> This is exactly what i think but every man and is dog has said im an evil bitch and im racist and im gonna get reported for some cr4p or another.
> 
> @mightyman here you go hows about reporting him to you sexist ba5tard!


I didnt say you were evil or racist


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

zasker said:


> i imagine this will pan out fairly interestingly.
> 
> in imagination land.


Ive had no entertainment in my life for a few months so im looking toward to it tbh. Some people need to get laid and Mightyman is one of them! Think hes a isis bum boy because anything bad said about them about anything really upsets his pathetic a55. Xx


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> I didnt say you were evil or racist


Im not on about you my dear. The crazy fk nut who said he's going to report me. Mightman i think it is lmao. X


----------



## mightyman (Sep 21, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> This is exactly what i think but every man and is dog has said im an evil bitch and im racist and im gonna get reported for some cr4p or another.
> 
> @mightyman here you go hows about reporting him to you sexist ba5tard!


Just an update, Misspinky1983 i have now provided a full report to the Home Office.

you cannot incite murder and terror in the confines of our Legal system and country.

This is why you will be dealt with the full force of the law and be held accountable for calling out for the murder of Muslims and children. Furthermore as you deem the religion disgusting and those who follow it, you have openly declared hatred towards British citizens and put the lives of thousands of British children at risk Muslim/Non Muslim.

I am British and this is my Home and i respect it and its people on it from all backgrounds, i would react the same if this hatred was directed towards any other religious people or any other ethnic background.

As a Muslim my self and British citizen, i speak for everyone when i say, you are no different from the Islamic extremists and terrorists WE ALL DON'T WANT in this world and extremists of Any OTHER organization, i don't accept racism/hatred or extremism of any sort

Dont you dare incite the murder of children or Muslims or anyone ever again, because your also taking about me and many more thousands of law abiding, civil people here in the UK.

Major disappointment for me today reading this vile hatred, yet i am still happy as i know i will always have the support and friendship of the many a good British people i have crossed paths with in this world growing up.

Just as ISIS does not speak for all Muslims

You don speak for all Britons.

Good day.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> she`s mad as a box of frogs but next to you look sane, thats some feat


Who's mad as a box of frogs? Me? X


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Who closes threads down. It's disgusting and has become something this site should be embarrassed to be associated with


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

mightyman said:


> Just an update, Misspinky1983 i have now provided a full report to the Home Office.
> 
> you cannot incite murder and terror in the confines of our Legal system and country.
> 
> ...


Go and put your head in the oven and turn it on 

Good luck with this  x

Ps so you are muslim? Explains the sexiam against women then dont it. Because i didnt back down at being challenged YOU dont like it. So i say again YOU SEXIST BA5TARD!! ITS PEOPLE LIKE YOU WHO SHOULD BE BEAT IN PUBLIC THEN HUNG!


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Ive had no entertainment in my life for a few months so im looking toward to it tbh. Some people need to get laid and Mightyman is one of them! Think hes a isis bum boy because anything bad said about them about anything really upsets his pathetic a55. Xx


you never know, he might be an IS informative.

just wait for his next post where he'll probably try and say IS is better than western society.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> This is exactly what i think but every man and is dog has said im an evil bitch and im racist and im gonna get reported for some cr4p or another.
> 
> @mightyman here you go hows about reporting him to you sexist ba5tard!


Haha don't bring me into your friend making ;-).


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Who closes threads down. It's disgusting and has become something this site should be embarrassed to be associated with


Ive tried to have a look but can't see anything anywhere. Are there admins who overlook the site? X


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

mightyman said:


> Just an update, Misspinky1983 i have now provided a full report to the Home Office.
> 
> you cannot incite murder and terror in the confines of our Legal system and country.
> 
> ...


asif anyone would be working at the Home Office on a Sunday night?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Who closes threads down. It's disgusting and has become something this site should be embarrassed to be associated with


click the report post button under your name.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Haha don't bring me into your friend making ;-).


oh pweeeeze itd be fun  sorry about that i just needed to make a point of that im not the only one who feels the way we do but the fact your male and have balls whereas i dont it feels as i should be reported. So ill say again sexist ba5tard. X


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

mightyman said:


> Just an update, Misspinky1983 i have now provided a full report to the Home Office.
> 
> you cannot incite murder and terror in the confines of our Legal system and country.
> 
> ...


If you have seriously gone out of your way to do all that then you are seriously one sad b8stard with way to much time on your hands, get a grip lad!


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

mightyman said:


> Just an update, Misspinky1983 i have now provided a full report to the Home Office.
> 
> you cannot incite murder and terror in the confines of our Legal system and country.
> 
> ...


so you spoke with the home office at 6:30pm on a sunday evening?

i think its most probably the cleaner you spoke with.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

not many threads I`m the voice of reason, be a shame if this one got closed


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> asif anyone would be working at the Home Office on a Sunday night?


All because i a female thinks that isis needs to be delt with and that i don't like certain things lol

He's obviously a penny short of a pound.

Next thing he'll be saying he wants to sue the US for killing the muslims within isis. X


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Who closes threads down. It's disgusting and has become something this site should be embarrassed to be associated with


For some reason just lately people can't seem to speak on an opinionated thread without getting personal. It's childish. If someone don't agree with me it's not the end of the world. You disagreed with my opinion but put yours across Perfectly fine. Some can't seem to do that


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Go and put your head in the oven and turn it on
> 
> Good luck with this  x
> 
> Ps so you are muslim? Explains the sexiam against women then dont it. Because i didnt back down at being challenged YOU dont like it. So i say again YOU SEXIST BA5TARD!! ITS PEOPLE LIKE YOU WHO SHOULD BE BEAT IN PUBLIC THEN HUNG!


Why's he sexist ? So now you're branding all Muslims sexists ? Massive generalization there. I'm beginning to wonder if you're just trolling either that or you are incredibly thick.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> All because i a female thinks that isis needs to be delt with and that i don't like certain things lol
> 
> He's obviously a penny short of a pound.
> 
> Next thing he'll be saying he wants to sue the US for killing the muslims within isis. X


I dont think your sex has anything to do with it really.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SSJay said:


> If you have seriously gone out of your way to do all that then you are seriously one sad b8stard with way to much time on your hands, get a grip lad!


Haymen to @SSJay  :wub:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I dont think your sex has anything to do with it really.


It does when men have said pretty similar things but done or said nothing about that. X


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> For some reason just lately people can't seem to speak on an opinionated thread without getting personal. It's childish. If someone don't agree with me it's not the end of the world. You disagreed with my opinion but put yours across Perfectly fine. Some can't seem to do that


it never is truly an discussion till one person takes it too far and has a tantrum.

much like playing monopoly.


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

@Misspinky1983

I ask you to read what you have posted within this thread and see how and why it has been taken on by others. Please stop the insults and hatred to other members here. We are all equal. We are all human.

You are strong minded but you need to take a breath and pause for thought.

I dont believe mightyman is being sexist and then saying well he said this and you didnt have a go at him. Please read the post. Harrison180 said IS you brushed the whole religion. A mistake I hope you can admit to and learn from.

Engage brain before opening mouth. Or posting in this case. Very wise advice.

When in hole stop digging.

Lots of running high emotions here everyone needs to take a deep breath, or go smash out a huge set!!!!!!!


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

@Misspinky1983 i worry about your mental state and your anger issues


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

McGuire86 said:


> Why's he sexist ? So now you're branding all Muslims sexists ? Massive generalization there. I'm beginning to wonder if you're just trolling either that or you are incredibly thick.


There is men on here who have said similar things to what i have and he ain't batted an eye lid at that.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> It does when men have said pretty similar things but done or said nothing about that. X


I think its more to do with you two grubbing round on the floor. threads reached a dead end.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

omle said:


> @Misspinky1983
> 
> I ask you to read what you have posted within this thread and see how and why it has been taken on by others. Please stop the insults and hatred to other members here. We are all equal. We are all human.
> 
> ...


ive already said im sorry if i came across offensive or have upset anyone but there's no need for people to keep going on and on and on about the same friggin things.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> oh pweeeeze itd be fun  sorry about that i just needed to make a point of that im not the only one who feels the way we do but the fact your male and have balls whereas i dont it feels as i should be reported. So ill say again sexist ba5tard. X


Ignore them. Most Of them wouldn't say a word in person. I'll say what I like when I like but never personal attack unless someone does it to me first. Anything you have said can't be reported. Men died for freedom of speech so express it.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> @Misspinky1983 i worry about your mental state and your anger issues


Thanks for your concern much appreciated. X


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> For some reason just lately people can't seem to speak on an opinionated thread without getting personal. It's childish. If someone don't agree with me it's not the end of the world. You disagreed with my opinion but put yours across Perfectly fine. Some can't seem to do that


Thank you


----------



## mightyman (Sep 21, 2012)

Very disappointing, very disappointing indeed

its talk like this, which is not clamped down on, talk like this which led to death of Lee Rigby, the London bombings, hate crimes up and down the country list goes on.

Don't mimic a child pointing the finger, he did it too, what about him etc etc. Accept what you said, let the others whom you so eagerly wish to be noticed as you have been, also be addressed in their own time.

Calling for the killing of children was the worst thing you could of ever done for yourself, on a social media forum.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Ignore them. Most Of them wouldn't say a word in person. I'll say what I like when I like but never personal attack unless someone does it to me first. Anything you have said can't be reported. Men died for freedom of speech so express it.


All because i have an opinion that others dont like. I dont care tbh matey.

Exactly i bet everyone on here has relatives that died in the war so we can have the life we've got today and its turds like him who thinks he can take it away!

Keyboard junkies alot of people.

i never really said anything about anyone personally until they did it first but lm the bad one.

When people start popping at my upbringing etc im sorry im not gonna sit there and take it.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

omle said:


> @Misspinky1983
> 
> I ask you to read what you have posted within this thread and see how and why it has been taken on by others. Please stop the insults and hatred to other members here. We are all equal. We are all human.
> 
> ...


In her defence mate but I haven't read the whole thread from start to finish she started off giving an opinion. For some reason just lately this forums threads have had mutilate personal attacks cuz some can't deliver an opinion in an adult way.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

mightyman said:


> Just an update, Misspinky1983 i have now provided a full report to the Home Office.
> 
> you cannot incite murder and terror in the confines of our Legal system and country.
> 
> This is why you will be dealt with the full force of the law and be held accountable for calling out for the murder of Muslims and children.


She called for the murder of Isis, as is our prime minister lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> All because i have an opinion that others dont like. I dont care tbh matey.
> 
> Exactly i bet everyone on here has relatives that died in the war so we can have the life we've got today and its turds like him who thinks he can take it away!
> 
> ...


Neither would I. It's a shame when people can't hold an adult convo.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

mightyman said:


> Very disappointing, very disappointing indeed
> 
> its talk like this, which is not clamped down on, talk like this which led to death of Lee Rigby, the London bombings, hate crimes up and down the country list goes on.
> 
> ...


there you ago again making up sh1t. I never said purposely killing kids. Its war men, woman and children innoce people die. We cant help that.

Im not the only one with that view so go waste your time on picking on someone else. Oh i forgot you can only bash your key board at a girl cuz the strapping lads on here would give you a round.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> When people start popping at my upbringing etc im sorry im not gonna sit there and take it.


How else could you explain your inability to hold a debate without resorting to vile and inexcusable language?

If it wasnt how you where brought up then i can only blame your peers


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> How else could you explain your inability to hold a debate without resorting to vile and inexcusable language?
> 
> If it wasnt how you where brought up then i can only blame your peers


i chose this attitude depending on whos talking to me. And had you had a go at me im going to retaliate in the same manner.


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> In her defence mate but I haven't read the whole thread from start to finish she started off giving an opinion. For some reason just lately this forums threads have had mutilate personal attacks cuz some can't deliver an opinion in an adult way.


IMO thats the problem and has added to the issues within this post greatly. If it had everyone play nice there could of been some excellent debate here. However stupid and petty name calling pops up and swearing at others such as go fcuk off put ya head in the oven all add to wind and annoy others.

Passing the buck or deflecting issues though has no excuse.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> i chose this attitude depending on whos talking to me. And had you had a go at me im going to retaliate in the same manner.


I only tried to explain to you theres been many atrocities committed in the name of other religions aswell as islam which you didnt seem to want to understand/believe


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mightyman said:


> Very disappointing, very disappointing indeed
> 
> its talk like this, which is not clamped down on, talk like this which led to death of Lee Rigby, the London bombings, hate crimes up and down the country list goes on.
> 
> ...


Children are the future. I'm sorry but if I was leading a group and wanted support I'd look at the kids and young adults. They are easy to brainwash. I bet the average age of an IS soldier is between 20 and 30. The whole problem needs exterminating and the enemy needs killing. Whatever needs doing should be done and those who sit at home in a safe country have no right in saying what's right and what's wrong.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> There is men on here who have said similar things to what i have and he ain't batted an eye lid at that.


A man picking fault with a woman's opinion doesn't make him sexist regardless of if men have made similar points....... He chose to raise issue with you without any sexist implications!


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

mightyman said:


> Very disappointing, very disappointing indeed
> 
> its talk like this, which is not clamped down on, talk like this which led to death of Lee Rigby, the London bombings, hate crimes up and down the country list goes on.
> 
> ...







this may help you.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Mcguire something gave me a reputation thingy. Id rather be a retard than waste of sp**k like you.

And you all wonder why my attitude is bad then well ask tw4ts like him.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> I only tried to explain to you theres been many atrocities committed in the name of other religions aswell as islam which you didnt seem to want to understand/believe


i know i never said there wasn't. But when all you see is bad in the name of whatever religion then it's gonna leave a bitter taste. As islam is all you see lately its hard to think of the bad other religions have done.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

omle said:


> IMO thats the problem and has added to the issues within this post greatly. If it had everyone play nice there could of been some excellent debate here. However stupid and petty name calling pops up and swearing at others such as go fcuk off put ya head in the oven all add to wind and annoy others.
> 
> Passing the buck or deflecting issues though has no excuse.


if you read back i didn't start it i just retaliated. We are not all like you who can ignore stuff.

The put your head in the oven comment was aimed at the lovely member who said was going to report me which i hope he has cuz i need a laugh. If people didnt start popping at me and belittling me then i wouldnt of said anything back

Whay is it cuz im a noob to this site am i supposed to put up with being spoken to like a dog?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

jeez, i thought I liked to argue but spinky takes it to a new level.

very short fuse


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> if you read back i didn't start it i just retaliated. We are not all like you who can ignore stuff.


The guy said something about her parents and her upbringing and it all seemed to have escalated from there from memory.

Apart from all this petty arguing I will try and put the thread back on track and would still love to hear somebody produce a better example of what to do with ISIS then what @harrison180 has said?


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> i know i never said there wasn't. But when all you see is bad in the name of whatever religion then it's gonna leave a bitter taste. As islam is all you see lately its hard to think of the bad other religions have done.


Where were you a couple weeks back when Israel and Palestine was in the news


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SSJay said:


> The guy said something about her parents and her upbringing and it all seemed to have escalated from there from memory.
> 
> Apart from all this petty arguing I will try and put the thread back on track and would still love to hear somebody produce a better example of what to do with ISIS then what @harrison180 has said?


There was no need for the comments about my upbringing and im the one who's been disliked because of it.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> Where were you a couple weeks back when Israel and Palestine was in the news


ive only been a member for a couple of weeks and at the beginning i wasnt sure what to write.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> There was no need for the comments about my upbringing and im the one who's been disliked because of it.


I know I am merely stating that you responded to it and it went from there, basically I am saying you didn't start it from memory.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> those who sit at home in a safe country have no right in saying what's right and what's wrong.


I'd like to express my absolute disagreement with your statement in the most polite and respectful way i can.

I have as much right as anyone else to form opinions on what i consider right and wrong, and to give those opinions and listen to the opinions of others freely.

I believe we should be listening to reasoned argument and not blindly following our 'leaders' into bullsh1t wars. Bush and Cheney led America (and, therefore, us) into a war with Iraq that earned Halliburton (a company to which they were both affiliated) nearly $40 billion.

I mean seriously, are these the people who should be making the decisions on whether it is 'right' or 'wrong' to go to war??

I believe that those who have never been to Iraq and spent time with the peaceful, kind and good natured people who dwell there have no business whatsoever in calling for our armed forces to drop bombs on them. Theirs is a voice of sheer ignorance.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> jeez, i thought I liked to argue but spinky takes it to a new level.
> 
> very short fuse


Nowt wrong with a good debate if people are decent enough to shoot down someones opinion then back it up with facts but just to be branded a racist because i don't agree with something is pathetic.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SSJay said:


> I know I am merely stating that you responded to it and it went from there, basically I am saying you didn't start it from memory.


Thank you for standing up for me, much appreciated :wub:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> jeez, i thought I liked to argue but spinky takes it to a new level.
> 
> very short fuse


Why am i as mad as a bag of frogs? I prefer bat sh1t crazy.

Id rather be crazy then stupid. Crazy can be medicated whereas stupidity can not. X


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Why am i as mad as a bag of frogs? I prefer bat sh1t crazy.
> 
> Id rather be crazy then stupid. Crazy can be medicated whereas stupidity can not. X


yeah being bat sh*t crazy would be fun, zaying that you could always go for crazy cat lady if that didnt work out :lol:


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> if you read back i didn't start it i just retaliated. We are not all like you who can ignore stuff.
> 
> The put your head in the oven comment was aimed at the lovely member who said was going to report me which i hope he has cuz i need a laugh. If people didnt start popping at me and belittling me then i wouldnt of said anything back
> 
> Whay is it cuz im a noob to this site am i supposed to put up with being spoken to like a dog?


This is your first post in this thread



> There disgusting and apparently in the name of religion. A religion thats barbaric and uncivilised. Its wrong innocent people will be killed but IS needs to be destroyed man, woman or child imo.


This your second



> I said the religion is disgusting and so are the people who follow it!*
> 
> Yep you got it. Maybe the stupid cvnts will learn not to fk with America. Ive got no sympathy for any of them tbh. They deserve what they get imo. X


Thats 2 very bold statements.

Not 1 person had said anything nasty towards you before those statements. No 1 had mentioned you before those statements. You just over stepped certain peoples tolerance and made them question you and offer their views. You then shut up shop barricaded the doors and opened fire.

I dont take it personal i am able to "ignore stuff" as you put it. Maybe you should not think all are against you and instead become and act like a genuine person and not something that is currently being depicted.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

spod said:


> I'd like to express my absolute disagreement with your statement in the most polite and respectful way i can.
> 
> I have as much right as anyone else to form opinions on what i consider right and wrong, and to give those opinions and listen to the opinions of others freely.
> 
> ...


What would you suggest we do then mate? Just leave ISIS to it? Sorry for the bluntness if it comes across that way but the question is genuine regardless?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

omle said:


> This is your first post in this thread
> 
> This your second
> 
> ...


Are isis not doing stuff in the name of islam? Yes or no. Regardless of its right or wrong. So yes or no?

2ndly i dont like islam i cant be hung for that so bite me. Its one thing after another with them. They were not long ago in the paper for messing with kids and what we're they? Muslim im stating facts here it was on the news in colour! Is the person who wrote the script racist too?

You hear about women being killed by muslim men for one thing or another so tell me how the hell are people expected to see n read all that and think yeah islam is good.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Are isis not doing stuff in the name of islam? Yes or no. Regardless of its right or wrong. So yes or no?
> 
> 2ndly i dont like islam i cant be hung for that so bite me. Its one thing after another with them. They were not long ago in the paper for messing with kids and what we're they? Muslim im stating facts here it was on the news in colour! Is the person who wrote the script racist too?
> 
> You hear about women being killed by muslim men for one thing or another so tell me how the hell are people expected to see n read all that and think yeah islam is good.


i think its because islam is one of (if not the) largest religions in the world, the satement of 'i dont like islam' is covering a very wide range of people. every one from the guy who runs the corner shop to the guy beheading people.

im not trying to argue with you, im just saying it how it can be viewed. frankly i couldnt care less about religion, i think they're all a waste of space and humanity would be much further along without any of them.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

And we have another key board junkie who aint got the b0ll0x to pit it where everyone can see. @gymspaz. Round of applause for you boldness!

You gormless unless tool!


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

spod said:


> I'd like to express my absolute disagreement with your statement in the most polite and respectful way i can.
> 
> I have as much right as anyone else to form opinions on what i consider right and wrong, and to give those opinions and listen to the opinions of others freely.
> 
> ...


The pair of them didn't decide to go to war, their handlers told them too and so they then fabricated evidence to give them grounds to attack, it's called problem - solution - reaction.

They manufacture a problem and then feed the fire a little and then wait for public outrage to set in, then when the people demand something be done about it they quickly step forward with a premeditated plan they had drawn up years ago which they finally implement and react.

Halliburton is only one example of big business swooping in, Honeywell and GeneralElectric are another.

Banker's run the world, it's been this way ever since the federal reserves of certain western powers become privately owned.

Many countries are poised to abandon the USD which is going to leave the US very weak, Germany is going to join the BRICS and when they do i would give my left nut to see the expression on Obama and Hilary's faces because that will be an overwhelming kick in the balls to them.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

zasker said:


> i think its because islam is one of (if not the) largest religions in the world, the satement of 'i dont like islam' is covering a very wide range of people. every one from the guy who runs the corner shop to the guy beheading people.
> 
> im not trying to argue with you, im just saying it how it can be viewed. frankly i couldnt care less about religion, i think they're all a waste of space and humanity would be much further along without any of them.


There's parta of it i dont like the halal killed it for me tbh. But its rubbed in your face all the time. Its everywhere.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Are isis not doing stuff in the name of islam? Yes or no. Regardless of its right or wrong. So yes or no?
> 
> 2ndly i dont like islam i cant be hung for that so bite me. Its one thing after another with them. They were not long ago in the paper for messing with kids and what we're they? Muslim im stating facts here it was on the news in colour! Is the person who wrote the script racist too?
> 
> You hear about women being killed by muslim men for one thing or another so tell me how the hell are people expected to see n read all that and think yeah islam is good.


Yes they are and they are using teachings in the Qu'ran as justifications to what they are doing. Like somebody said earlier in the thread Islam isnt just a religion its a full political system. This is why ISIS are using sharia law in the areas they have conquered. They are trying to establish a fully Islamic Sunni caliphate. But unfortunately once that is achieved it wont just stop there.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

zasker said:


> i think its because islam is one of (if not the) largest religions in the world, the satement of 'i dont like islam' is covering a very wide range of people. every one from the guy who runs the corner shop to the guy beheading people.
> 
> im not trying to argue with you, im just saying it how it can be viewed. frankly i couldnt care less about religion, i think they're all a waste of space and humanity would be much further along without any of them.


the gov creates alot of hatred towards them.

Maybe i worded it wrong i don't know but i dont like how they do things and im entitled to that. Like any religion you get the nice people and you get the idiots which is a shame cuz its the idiots that ruin it for the nice people. People only remember bad stuff and for that everyone is a certain religion etc gets tared with the same brush. Its wrong but it happens.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> There's parta of it i dont like the halal killed it for me tbh. But its rubbed in your face all the time. Its everywhere.


the halal bit doesnt matter to me, the bit that winds me up about that is when subway stopped serving pork because of it. pork isnt ate due to their religion, that is fine but why should places stop selling it because of that? you dont eat so you wont be ordering it, so leave it on the menu for me to have 

i saw a good video on facebook about a week ago, it was a english muslim of pakistani decent and he was being very honest about the whole situation... if i can find it ill get a link for you.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> And we have another key board junkie who aint got the b0ll0x to pit it where everyone can see. @gymspaz. Round of applause for you boldness!
> 
> You gormless unless tool!


please don't ever mention my name again with your racist tongue. there is only one keyboard warrior in this thread sweetheart and it you, run along now


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

69ca43b5386146767219e561d80b8086


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong but the only reason the US started bombing ISIS was because ISIS were trying to commit genocide on 50,000 kurds surrounded stuck on top of a mountain? The way I see it is if you the power to stop something so horrific then you should at least try.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i doubt many of you were awake for question time this morning but dont worry guys cameron has a plan and he seems fckin confident he will sort it


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

zasker said:


> the halal bit doesnt matter to me, the bit that winds me up about that is when subway stopped serving pork because of it. pork isnt ate due to their religion, that is fine but why should places stop selling it because of that? you dont eat so you wont be ordering it, so leave it on the menu for me to have
> 
> i saw a good video on facebook about a week ago, it was a english muslim of pakistani decent and he was being very honest about the whole situation... if i can find it ill get a link for you.


Agreed.

Im all for a multi culture i find ot interesting but when things like that happen it annoys you. They ask to be accepted into society so they can have a better life but they have no intention of living like we do. Don't get me wrong they shouldn't completely give up their way of life but there is no place for parts of it in this country. X


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

vetran said:


> i doubt many of you were awake for question time this morning but dont worry guys cameron has a plan and he seems fckin confident he will sort it


Any links?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

gymspaz said:


> please don't ever mention my name again with your racist tongue. there is only one keyboard warrior in this thread sweetheart and it you, run along now


jog on sweety. You gormless moron. Raicst again. Jeeeze ay you got nothing better to say?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

vetran said:


> i doubt many of you were awake for question time this morning but dont worry guys cameron has a plan and he seems fckin confident he will sort it


was it a rerun? normally its on on a thursday evening isnt it?

been a while sicne i watched it.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> jog on sweety. You gormless moron. Raicst again. Jeeeze ay you got nothing better to say?


truth hurts doesn't it. its not your fault, I also blame the parents


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

gymspaz said:


> truth hurts doesn't it. its not your fault, I also blame the parents


Nowt to do with my parents unfortunately. You be a cvnt towards me i be a cvnt towards you. Simples aint it really. Some people cant deal with opinion from others. I dont always like what people say but i wouldn't look down on them. I have respect for people something your lacking.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Natalie said:


> Im out of the conversation now. I've been happy to discuss it until now but I'm running the risk of sounding rude. I refuse to get into a discussion as to whether mass killing of children is better than a long term goal. It's disgusting


Do you actually know what IS are doing to children?


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

SSJay said:


> What would you suggest we do then mate? Just leave ISIS to it? Sorry for the bluntness if it comes across that way but the question is genuine regardless?


That's a fair question buddy. I don't have all the answers and, like most people here, am largely ignorant of the situation, the people, and the area as a whole.

What i will say though is that bombing seven shades of sh1te out of the area is precisely why there is ill feeling towards us. It therefore makes sense in my little mind that dropping more bombs aint gonna make the situation better.

I think of it like this; if you drank some poison and got an upset stomach, and the doctor said to you 'drink some more poison - it'll make you better.' you'd think he was off his fukcing rocker wouldn't you??

I mentioned briefly in my first post some of the things we'd do if we truly want peace in the region (i'm convinced we do not). We would have to establish a new government elected by the people of Iraq. We would provide security for several decades, and invest heavily in rebuilding the infrastructure and communities that so far we've only sought to destroy. We would build schools and hospitals, support industry and foster trading relationships with nations all over the world. We would stop using our media to portray false and negative images of individuals and religious groups. We would encourage peaceful relationships between all Middle East nations. We would respect their history, laws and customs as far as we can. We would encourage them to participate in international sporting events. We would listen to their wishes and help them achieve their own goals.

What we wouldn't do is drop bombs on them, steal their oil and then label them as 'evil' and 'terrorists' when they voice anger towards us.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Nowt to do with my parents unfortunately. You be a cvnt towards me i be a cvnt towards you. Simples aint it really. Some people cant deal with opinion from others. I dont always like what people say but i wouldn't look down on them. I have respect for people something your lacking.


So you're saying that you developed this racism all by yourself ? You are a clever girl :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

gymspaz said:


> So you're saying that you developed this racism all by yourself ? You are a clever girl :rofl:


You can't be racist against a religion! As being a muslim you can be white, black, pink with spots it consists of many different backgrounds. And I'm supposed to be the thick one lmao


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

zasker said:


> i think its because islam is one of (if not the) largest religions in the world, the satement of 'i dont like islam' is covering a very wide range of people. every one from the guy who runs the corner shop to the guy beheading people.
> 
> im not trying to argue with you, im just saying it how it can be viewed. frankly i couldnt care less about religion, i think they're all a waste of space and humanity would be much further along without any of them.


we`d still be sat in caves throwing rocks at each other


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

saxondale said:


> we`d still be sat in caves throwing rocks at each other


Not quite getting you there.

We'd still be in caves if it wasn't for religion?

Sorry if I'm being dumb, I'm doing a poo and my concentration is on that... And yeah that's right, ipad on the bog, living large. :lol:


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You can't be racist against a religion! As being a muslim you can be white, black, pink with spots it consists of many different backgrounds. And I'm supposed to be the thick one lmao


so what you saying then, that you just hate muslim as a religion but you don't hate muslims as people ?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

essexboy said:


> Do you actually know what IS are doing to children?


Training them to behead people according to liveleak


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

m575 said:


> Training them to behead people according to liveleak


just like playing gta then :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Nowt to do with my parents unfortunately. You be a cvnt towards me i be a cvnt towards you. Simples aint it really. Some people cant deal with opinion from others. I dont always like what people say but i wouldn't look down on them. I have respect for people something your lacking.


you told one guy to go commit suicide!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

gymspaz said:


> so what you saying then, that you just hate muslim as a religion but you don't hate muslims as people ?


Im not keen on any religion as it causes unnecessary problems among people but from what you read, see and hear im not keen on the muslim religion. You can't really judge the people really some are good some are bad same as every religion. But all you see at the min is islam this n islam that and its all bad so its hard to see past all the bad stuff that's constantly forced down your throat.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> you told one guy to go commit suicide!


yeah did you see what he said to me? Saying im a disgrace to my country etc. No the people leaving this country to fight for isisi are a disgrace to this country.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Im not keen on any religion as it causes unnecessary problems among people but from what you read, see and hear im not keen on the muslim religion. You can't really judge the people really some are good some are bad same as every religion. But all you see at the min is islam this n islam that and its all bad so its hard to see past all the bad stuff that's constantly forced down your throat.


i must commend you on how your posts are becoming more tolerant as the thread goes on


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Is this sh1t still going ???

Wow.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> you told one guy to go commit suicide!


im not a nasty person. I won't open an attack on someone unless its called for.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Im not keen on any religion as it causes unnecessary problems among people but from what you read, see and hear im not keen on the muslim religion. You can't really judge the people really some are good some are bad same as every religion. But all you see at the min is islam this n islam that and its all bad so its hard to see past all the bad stuff that's constantly forced down your throat.


brilliant, not sure how you've made it this far in life being so narrow minded. I feel sorry for anyone else who gets involved with you and your right wing opinions but i'm out anyway. good luck with your KKK goals in 2014


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

zasker said:


> Not quite getting you there.
> 
> We'd still be in caves if it wasn't for religion?
> 
> Sorry if I'm being dumb, I'm doing a poo and my concentration is on that... And yeah that's right, ipad on the bog, living large. :lol:


the earliest form of social law mate


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

gymspaz said:


> so what you saying then, that you just hate muslim as a religion but you don't hate muslims as people ?


I dislike Islam as a religion. But I don't hate muslims, I have muslims friends in real life and I have very polite conversions via private message on here with some, just because you don't like the religion doesn't mean you have to hate the person. Judge a man by who he is, not his religion.


----------



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> its hard to see past all the bad stuff that's constantly forced down your throat.


Like that big willy you mentioned earlier???


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> i must commend you on how your posts are becoming more tolerant as the thread goes on


i haven't got a good way with words and i know that, that's a weak point of mine but least i can admit it.

I cant explain things very well :'( i can show things but i cant explain things and im disliked cuz of it.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SSJay said:


> I dislike Islam as a religion. But I don't hate muslims, I have muslims friends in real life and I have very polite conversions via private message on here with some, just because you don't like the religion doesn't mean you have to hate the person. Judge a man by who he is, not his religion.


Exactly. As ive just posted to someone else. I can't explain things very well. If i hated the people i wouldn't have just spent over a grand on a holiday to turkey where the population is majority muslim. I work with a lad called jaz and hes ace. Hes muslim but not an extreme one. If that makes sense? X


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> i haven't got a good way with words and i know that, that's a weak point of mine but least i can admit it.
> 
> I cant explain things very well :'( i can show things but i cant explain things and im disliked cuz of it.


i think its been said before its your opinion and attitude that people might dislike


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> im not a nasty person. I won't open an attack on someone unless its called for.


you keep saying this then posting some stupidly aggressive comment at the next person in your sights, your not doing yourself any favours. Who cares to "attack" someone, learnt to get on with people, to be honest you`re abusing the fact you`re femail to get away with a hell of a lot more than a bloke would on the forum

well, thats my opinion anyway, awaits advice to step in front of a bus or something equally grown up


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

spod said:


> That's a fair question buddy. I don't have all the answers and, like most people here, am largely ignorant of the situation, the people, and the area as a whole.
> 
> What i will say though is that bombing seven shades of sh1te out of the area is precisely why there is ill feeling towards us. It therefore makes sense in my little mind that dropping more bombs aint gonna make the situation better.
> 
> ...


But doing all that and without the Qu'ran being rectified as in Jihad taken out it will all just be in vein again mate. As once they become stronger it will all just flare up again.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> i haven't got a good way with words and i know that, that's a weak point of mine but least i can admit it.
> 
> I cant explain things very well :'( i can show things but i cant explain things and im disliked cuz of it.


Your disliked for your vile rantings not your inability to write eloquently


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Exactly. As ive just posted to someone else. I can't explain things very well. If i hated the people i wouldn't have just spent over a grand on a holiday to turkey where the population is majority muslim. I work with a lad called jaz and hes ace. Hes muslim but not an extreme one. If that makes sense? X


so your post about hating islam and everyone who follows it, how should that be taken?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

SSJay said:


> I dislike Islam as a religion. But I don't hate muslims, I have muslims friends in real life and I have very polite conversions via private message on here with some, just because you don't like the religion doesn't mean you have to hate the person. Judge a man by who he is, not his religion.


What is it you dislike about islam?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

m575 said:


> Training them to behead people according to liveleak






 wait till 1.41ish


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

gymspaz said:


> brilliant, not sure how you've made it this far in life being so narrow minded. I feel sorry for anyone else who gets involved with you and your right wing opinions but i'm out anyway. good luck with your KKK goals in 2014


see another one you say im narrow minded but you cant explain to me why and how to become more open minded


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

The way you guys are all constantly responding to her back and forth makes me think you are just all enjoying arguing :lol:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

essexboy said:


> Do you actually know what IS are doing to children?


That's neither here not there to what I am referring to. I'm not being drawn back into discussing this, it's all been taken to far with rudeness and id rather not be involved


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Test-e said:


> What is it you dislike about islam?


All you ever see, hear and read is bad stuff. I know its rare people praise good stuff. You see woman murdered because she wants a divorce, women being killed in the street because she wouldn't convert to islam. All the stuff about the men messing with kids. It all hads to the bitter ness that the gov already create.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> so your post about hating islam and everyone who follows it, how should that be taken?


im done trying to explain stuff which people will read n take how they wish.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Test-e said:


> What is it you dislike about islam?


To cut along story short, the fact it wants world domination and will not be happy until the whole world has been subdued under it.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Natalie said:


> That's neither here not there to what I am referring to. I'm not being drawn back into discussing this, it's all been taken to far with rudeness and id rather not be involved


ill take that as an inability to construct an alternative rational response.x


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

SSJay said:


> To cut along story short, the fact it wants world domination and will not be happy until the whole world has been subdued under it.


The thing is is not a religion.Its a ruthless ideology.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SSJay said:


> To cut along story short, the fact it wants world domination and will not be happy until the whole world has been subdued under it.


If i had of said that i would have been lynched. X


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> All you ever see, hear and read is bad stuff. I know its rare people praise good stuff. You see woman murdered because she wants a divorce, women being killed in the street because she wouldn't convert to islam. All the stuff about the men messing with kids. It all hads to the bitter ness that the gov already create.


Well why not ignore that then and find both sides of the story out for your self. Bad always gets huge press thats what sells good gets feck all bit it is still there.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

zasker said:


> *was it a rerun? normally its on on a thursday evening isnt it?*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


sorry got it wrong bbc1 this morning cant think if i saw it on the andrew marr show or sunday politics lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

spod said:


> I'd like to express my absolute disagreement with your statement in the most polite and respectful way i can.
> 
> I have as much right as anyone else to form opinions on what i consider right and wrong, and to give those opinions and listen to the opinions of others freely.
> 
> ...


I agree with your point mate. The likes of Blair, Bush and Cameron are not the people to me deciding to go to war or not but my point was about those people who have never seen bad violent stuff giving opinions on what those who are witnessing it should and should be allowed to do. That's why I belive no media should report from a war zone.

There's things civilians are better off not knowing tbh and the army could do their job alot easier without the fear of their own country turning their backs on them.

Of course we can all have an opinion and we can all come on here or go down the pub and shout about it but I think that's where it should stop for civilians. Imo


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

omle said:


> Well why not ignore that then and find both sides of the story out for your self. Bad always gets huge press thats what sells good gets feck all bit it is still there.


good point,

i dont think there would be much point for the news if all it was was '90 year old granny from yorkshire makes it down stairs without breaking a hip'


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SSJay said:


> To cut along story short, the fact it wants world domination and will not be happy until the whole world has been subdued under it.


This is what im saying. What other religion has gone this far to force their beliefs on people. Cutting off heads to prove a point is disgusting. You can't even call them animals cuz animals wouldn't behave in such appalling ways.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Thread closed. When I get a spare hour or two I'll read back and issue infractions/bans to all those who can't resist the urge to call each other offensive/insulting names.

Please read the board rules.

These threads are for debate, not to impose your opinion on others, or to call them rude names if they hold differing views to yourself.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Thread closed. When I get a spare hour or two I'll read back and issue infractions/bans to all those who can't resist the urge to call each other offensive/insulting names.
> 
> Please read the board rules.
> 
> These threads are for debate, not to impose your opinion on others, or to call them rude names if they hold differing views to yourself.


beat me to it big guy, I was just going to do it and give one or two of the most offensive some time off. :thumb:


----------

